# Hammersmith Hospital: Part 45



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

*

WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES!*

 ​
*HAPPY CHATTING!*​


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello lovely Ladies,


Wow - so many BFP and babies born since I was last here. Congratulations everyone x and to all those still willing for the much desired BFP I hope you get yours soon x


Just thought I'd drop by to let you know that I have been for my last cycle at HH and had ET on Wed 21st July and am PUPO til Wed 4th Aug.


Trying to keep busy on the 2ww and failing and symptom checking constantly - I've got a while to go yet.


Love to all x


Charlie and Lola xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey hadn't heard from you in ages

fingersd crossed all gors well

thanks everyone for your kind words today, i have been very lucky and dr carby phoned me the pther day and again today with results so i asked if we could see her for the review - how long does it take to get one does anyone knpw? we have got 4 friasties and she said we can have a go as soon as we have had the review
xXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Ryles, complete gits. Dont suppose the stress of that all helped, you poor thing.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning Ryles - sorry to hear about the burglary and of course your BFN.   Hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning ladies

LMS - I'm so sorry that you didn't get your BFP! I bet it can't be easy, but you soundvery positive and I hope you get your review appt soon xxx

Ryles - I hope your ok and not too stressed. Big hugs xxx

Love to all xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 19 August 2010   

 Special Thoughts This Week Go To







​ Ryles33 (BFN 23 July) taking some time out x​ Little Mrs Sunshine (Early MC July 10)
Emziola (BFN 14 July) 
Twiceblessed - Kidney surgery booked for 26 August​ Pinniforum (MC)
and
Anyone who needs them!

Welcome to our Newest Posters






 DaisyF​ Maxim​ MrsF08​ Helana74​ PeonyPants​ Shellsavage 
Mrs Mossy
Bubble123
Kad0111
shellsavage

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww






 ​Stacey23 started stimms 16 Aug 10 DaisyF started Stimms 15 Aug 10​ Bubble123 ET 20 July 10 PUPO
ELCFoxy OTD 15 Aug 10​ Maxim started stimms 18 Aug 10​ Lilac1 ET 9 Aug 10 PUPO!!!​ Vicky82 ET 14 Aug 10 PUPO!!! OTD 24/8
Jane555 Starting April 10
(MNIA Jan/Feb 10)
Happy thoughts Started inj 2 Aug 10
Becka_0110 Due to start May 10

Next up for Treatment







​ PeonyPants​ Helana74 due to start first IVF 14 Sept 2010 (coord 27 Aug) 
Mrs Mossy
Needjustone 3rd June 10
Hotty June 10​ MrsF08 Nov 10?
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan
Kad0111 Sept/Oct10
AlmaMay (welcome back!)
HelenB33
Bunny-kins
Shellsavage Aug 10

Recovering from a negative cycle






 Ryles 33 BFN 23 July 10​ Little Mrs Sunshine Early MC July 10 review End 25 Aug 10
Emziola BFN 14 July 10 review 20 Aug 10
marthah BFN 1 July 10
Helen 6887 BFN June 10
Hammersmithgirl BFN June 10
Kate77 no ET June 10
Nina Jane May 10 review mid/end Aug 10 
HH ANGELS







(please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here)

(Pinniforum) Pinni and DH remembering Daisy Bean mc'd at 5 weeks, Jun 2010 
(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be









charlie and lola BFP Aug 10​ Kirky1 ET BFP 22 July first scan 5/8/10 TWINNIES
KimC BFP 9 July First Scan 26/7/10 TWINNIES!
Loubes BFP 10 June 10 first scan 24/6/10 EDD 15 Feb 11
Scooter BFP 9 June 10 first scan EDD 14 Feb 11​ Lisax BFP 8 June EDD 4/2/11
Capricornian BFP 6 June 10
Vickym1984 BFP 24 May 10 12w Scan 21 July
Pepperoni BFP 25 Mar 10 EDD 30/11/10
Eco Girly BFP 7 May 10
Laura2 EDD?
Carmens EDD?
HazelW BFP 24 Feb BFP EDD 30/10/10 
May2 BFP 12 March 10 EDD 17/11/10 
Gldon BFP 7 Feb 10 TWINNIES!
BlancheRabbit - BFP 3 Feb 10 EDD 11/10/10 ITS A GIRL!
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10 news??
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09 news??

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!!








(either you haven't got anything recent on your signature, or you haven't posted for a bit- or I have just missed your posts- Please drop by and tell us/me how you are!)

Homegirl, Sudsy, Jameson777, vholloway1978, Rafs, bobbob,Mimo, naneal, Bozzy, beckic1, Devilinya, dreamermel, Peaches V, Kirsty (Kan), Shania 35, SaffronL, marie #1, JPS Coey, Cookie 66, Supriya, Emmab78, beks22, Mnia, mrspickles, kathleenc, happycoach, helenb33, Georginag, Gillydaffodil, Sunflowerem, Cawallinger, Mich08, Natalie.E, RoxyX, Donkey, Gaye, JulieAnne, Wannabemum08, Koko78, Nicola1975, Chrisx, Candistar1, Emlapem, ELondon, Woo, Nikki 2008, and anyone I have missed.

HH Parents and babies!







​ AdelaideRoo mummy to Jasper born 22 July 10 7lbs5
pushoz mummy to Otis William Micheal and Ava Phoebe Florence, born 21 July 10
Mackster Mummy to Jagger Grayson Robert and Hudson Baxter Michael 
Born 13 July 2010
Helenff Mummy to Nathan Alexander born 6 July 10
Mighty Mini BFP Mummy to Lucas Edward born 5 July 2010 6lb7oz
Bea-Bea Mummy to Mia Louise and Daisy May born 21 May 10
SarahTM - Mummy to Olive Sabina Katherine born 10th Feb 2010
Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl (P) arrived Sept 07 and a boy (J) born July 09 Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born 09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST









Kdb moved to GRCH due to cycle June/July 10
Gillydaffodil moved to GRCH after BFN with frosties Feb 10
(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 now pg Due Sept(?) 10
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167
I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong!​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all

Ryles I am so sorry on both counts hon.  What a horrible 24 hours for you    thinking of you.
charlie and lola    to you and welcome back missed you!

bunnykins I nearly peed myself this morning when I realised we have a new thread as I decided to try and posh up the hall of fame a bit last night and put smilies etc in (they dont seem to travel between word and the site any more and its been doing my head in.  Anyhow I have tried a new trick today which seems to be working for now. x


Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ah Thanks TB! Still loving seeing my name! How are you feeling now?

BR - Just seen, you're the next mummy to be!!! We've got a bit of a wait now, how exciting xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im ok thanks kim girls had me up in the night again  (E was up til nearly 11 K got up at 12.30 and then 5) I shouldnt complain they are very good and I am very lucky but I am a bit knackered!
Taking K to the cinema for the first time today to toy story 3...lets see how that goes.  Before that I am waiting for the arrival of E' (and Ks) new slide and playhouse from toysrus.  Anytime before 1 so had to be at least dressed by 8 this morning lol.  Still no news on my kideny op appt and have had 2 attacks this week so thats a bit annoying!

Oh and all you ladies who have had babies/bfp watch how many of us have had natural BFPs after successful tx or even after any tx to be honest!  People told me it could happen but I knew it couldnt for me with my history and now look at me - It only took the once too


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good day, especially for K and E!!! Hope the weather holds up so they can try out their new toys!! xxx


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Lms - BIG Kisses to you XxXx  

X


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryles   sorry to hear of your BFN and your burglary, talk about being kicked while your down.  Hope you feel better soon hun xx

Charlie and Lola -   ,   on being PUPO! xx

TB - bet your delivery turns up late because you are up and ready,  when my sofa was delivered I thought there was no way it would be delivered first thing.....DH and I were in bed when they came and our old sofa was still in situ oops!!   Hope you and K enjoy toy story 3, I love them films   

 to all my other FF buddies.

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bookmarking

Ryles &LMS


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

LMS - hugs and hugs and hugs to you       


Ryles - sorry to hear about our burglary and your BFN. Hope the next will be a good results.   




Kirky - congratulations!!!


Hi to everyone!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Twiceblessed... Yeah the transfering from word to here doesn't seem to work as well as before you sometimes have to keep tweaking it to get it to work.  Looking good though honey!!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Bookmarking.

  everyone.

xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ryles - sorry to hear your news   

LMS - Did you have a chem pg hun, was a bit confused, doesn't take much!    But sorry to hear your BFN anyway. Anna will put you to rights!      

Kirky - congrats hun


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to say hello before I go away, look forward to catching up when I get back.

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Have a great holiday Emz xxxx

This time tomorrow Ill have heard the heartbeat(s) plese god! Im so excited about the scan and have shaken off the nerves. I haven't had spotting or bleeding to leave me worried, so pretty confident all is well inhere! Is anyone else in tomorrow? Im in at 10am. For the ladies who have already had this, is the scan done in the usual rooms or do they take you upstairs? Is there anything I should be asking tomorrow? Will htey give me my EDD? Think it is 16th March if one baby and earlier if it's twins.

Hope you ar all having a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

kim - its in the normal scan rooms     yes they'll tell you due date


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kimc - normal rooms, they will give you an EDD   , and then a slip of paper to discharge you... and then you will leave and hopefully that's the last you will need to visit that centre, so have a good look around before you go    
i remember feeling very scared after i was discharged... suddenly i wasn't being monitored and was under the watch of the maternity unit, like all the normal ladies


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies... 

Kim - Good luck for tomorrow, HOW exciting X 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend
X


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Kim.

Have a lovely holiday Emz

Need to start packing. Going to New Forest tomorrow for a mini holiday with DH and the in-laws...

Lovely evening to everyone


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Kim xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hope it all goes well kim

have a great holiday Emz and Kad x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kim - Good Luck for tomorrow, I am all excited for you. And you have made me all excited about meee! Didn't realise they would give you your EDD..... Think mine will be the end of March! I want all the details once your done xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

..just bookmarking..

good luck for scan tomrw Kimmy xx

Ryles..utter ********..  ..hope you ok xx

TB..thx for souped up HOF...makes me smile every time.
Love to everyone else...can't stay as pumping yet again..xx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news Ryles   

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Kim

Lovely scan pics Vicky -  Are you going to find out the sex at the next one or wait and have a surprise?

Hope you both have fab hols Emz and Kad

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM - i started on the patches on friday (that is some strong glue on them!) and have a scan to check my lining next Monday, hoping to be ready for ET next week


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryles, just so you know- I used a far worse word than 'pooper scooper' who makes these subs up? Thinkin of u hon xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac-At Hemel/Watford they won't tell you what you are having, but we will have a good guess when we look at the pics. We will be booking in a 4D scan for when I am approx 26-28 weeks and will find out the gender then x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Vicky, that is what they tell you officially, but I know people that were told anyway.

Hope your scan went well lilac.

Mighty Mini, just wanted to say love your added update about your DS, really lovely.

Mack - think your lily pie needs updating - cone on, it's not like you've hot your hands full is it? ;-).... Or have you got another one on there!

Love to all

pinni x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pinni-Ooo, maybe we will get the nice scan lady we had last week, I bet she would tell us on the sly, I think she was hinting she could tell last week, said in a coy way "well I defintely have a good view of all the anatomy" lol


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I had my scan and Im so so pleased to say, Im expecting twins!      2 little heartbeats were flickering on the screen!!! They are so hard to see, but definately there. Didn't want to say yesterday as don't want to jinx or admit to too many wobbles, but I had spotting when I wiped and I went into a total meltdown, just thought it was all going wrong again. As soon as I went into the scan room, I burst into tears, told her what had happened and she seemed quiet laid back and reassuring about  it. She had a look inside, and said there was no bleeding coming from the babies and no sign of any blood on the scan. I have to have a week of bed rest again, and next weekend's hen night look slike it may be cancelled. She said to go if I felt well and just  take it easy, but not sure now. 

Anyway, back next tuesday for a 2nd reassuring scan, but the babies looked well - one was 7w2d, and the other baby was 6w2d - she said that was ab fine and expected with twins!

Thank-you for all hte lovely messages, We are over the moon xxxxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Kimc twins that is lovely xx

Scooter you must be due around the same time as me? I'm due 4th Feb and I am a little cut up about this as it is the date my first twim boy passed away last year....I think this bfp is a gift from them as it was natural and i'm due around the date they where born.

They do tell you at queen charlottes what your having they told me in the past.

Lisa xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lilac - i found the alcohol swabs for jabs worked a treat at getting the residual glue off    from the patches 


kimc - wowee!! that is super news... if there's a week diff in their age then you could rationalise the two stages of spotting to implantation    its all a worry isn't it x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Fab news hun xxx


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Believe me Mackster I had a few choice words to say about them as well.   How dare they enter my house and take my things. So angry.

I'm feeling really low today. So wanted my little snowbabies to make it   Not sure how to deal with it really. If my next 2 dont make it then that will be it
for us as we could never afford to do another fresh cycle. 

Massive congrats Kim. Thats really good news xxxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryles..will be crossing everything for your next snow babies...    keep positive honey!!!When is your review?

Kimmy..soooo pleased to be welcoming you to the twin club-it is the BEST thing in the world..loving my two SO much!!!  

Vicks..cannot wait to hear what you're having??

LisaX..I reckon that date is no coincidence..def a gift from above...lots of   

Love tpo everyone else.Am day one on Gina fricken ford..so must go and wake the rug rats xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ryles    and    for your snowbabies.

Kim Way to go hon double trouble!

Lisa   I remember finding out I was expecting E on the second anniversary of my ERPC. Not quite the same but I know it can be tough when dates seem to double up xxx      
back later doing bath for girls xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Ryles - i'm so sorry hun what a crappy 24hrs for you.  I am     your snow babies make it for you hun    

LMS -    

KimC - congratulations again sweetie x

Mackster - i'm very impressed that your managing to find the time to post so often, hope you and your boys are well x

Scooter - My scan is on 4th August, I too am looking forward to some reassurance.  I've been ok no MS thankfully but i've been completely wiped out with the tiredness, roll on next week hun.  Work wise everything is fine, i;'m working with a great bunch of people and think i'll really enjoy it once i've found my feet   

AFM - well we had the epic 900 mile round trip to scotland at the weekend for a wedding which was great but all the travelling completely wiped me out.  We saw one of DH's work colleagues at the ceremony and his wife gave birth to IVF triplets 9 days ago at 27 weeks, it was a bit of an uneasy conversation but i'm pleased to say they are all doing well now.  Their smallest was 1lb 8oz at birth and i couldn't help but think that she is only 4oz bigger then what our girls were i really couldn't help feeling a little bit bitter and shout how unfair it all is    never mind i have my scan in 9 days so something to look forward to   

Love to all my other HH ladies

Lou x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Loubes - I can't begin to imagine how you cope with you rloss. But you seem an incredibly strong person, and I wish it could have been different for you and your girls   xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Evening ladies
Hope everyone is ok been reading the last few wks but so busy with work and home.

Sorry to the ladies with BFN   for your next cycle

Kim- congrats huni lovely news

Mack-the babies are soo cute!!

Vicky-hope your well hun love your scan pics, they are so much clearer than mine that I had at my 14wk nhs scan!

Lilac1-good luck for your patches, nice bumping into you the other day, I have a few wks till my next accu and missing it already!

I have my 16wk midwife appointment this week, hope she uses the doppler, I am such a worry wort some days I look like im getting a bump and others I don't?!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Was thinking about you hun, hope your midwife uses the doppler to give your mind an ease, let us know, do you have your 20w scan date through?


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

HI Girls

I am back after a few months away.. and on another cycle!

Catching up could take a while - So much going on! I am off work tomorrow, so will read though everything then.

but from what I did catch..
- Em - so sorry. chin up. It WILL happe for you x
- Scooter -     
- Vikki - YEAHHH!!!      
-Hazel - A Girl !    (the best kind )
-Mackster - They (in fact you all!) look wonderful!
- Pepper - how is it going?

Lilac - hey looks like we are on the same cycle again       I had my fist scan yesterday (8 follies on one side   and only 1    on the other)... I think EC will be Friday or Monday. I should find out tomorrow...

ELCfoxy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

ELC-Been thinking of you hun, really hope this is your time xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - Wow hun congrats!!  

Loubes - oh hun    its perfectly normal to feel like that    You will always compare and think what ifs. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hey Vicky
Me too im such a worrier I can't help it! no not had anything through yet for 20wk scan have you? do you know the number for booking the NHS antinatal classes? I have lost my leaflet filed it at home and have no idea where its gone, went all through my folders and can't find it! have mw on thur and just know shes going to ask if I have signed up yet!xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No, not yet, got told last week it would be within 2-3 weeks or so till I got a letter with my 20w scan date

Re antenatal classes, I have the date I was given but I have a feeling you aren't under the same trust (I am under west herts, booked into watford)


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

My midwife arranged the antenatal classes and only told me last week when they were going to be.  No rush, don't worry!!

Didn't they book in your 20 week scan at your 12 week one?  That's what they did at Harlow.  There is a bit at the front of the maternity notes with all your extra appointments/scans on it (I didn't spot this for ages and kept panicking that I'd forget when they all were!!).  Maybe it's in there.


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Liliac - Hope all goes well next week x

Ryles - Big Kisses to you angel  

Lou - Its very normal to have that reaction, so sending you lots of hugs      i hope the new job is going well x

Elc - Lets hope the Ec will be Friday  

Em / Kad - Hope your both having a fab time x 

Hi to everyone else
XxX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ELC  great to see you!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kim congrats !! Twins!! That's fab news. Take care of your self and your precious cargo.

Lou- it normal to grief for your girls. Sending lots of pma and hugs. The precious one u are caring now has come to stay and will be your comfort during this low period.

Elc- welcome back and good luck with this cycle.

Ryles - what a week you have had!  

Mini and mackster- hope you guys are fine and enjoying motherhood.

Hi to all!

Afm, I am 24 weeks today. I feel very happy and lucky to have come this far. Wish I can relax a bit and stop thinking about the next milestone. Can't wait to start maternity leave as work is becoming very stressful. 
May


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

It's very quiet on here over the last 2 days!

Where are you ladies? Im bored at home on bedrest and need some company!!! 

Still not sure if I will go on the hen night this weekend. The cons said it should be fine as long as I take time to restand not to overdo it. Just a worrier! The twins are a tad more important! The good thing is I know everyone going and it included my SIL - tho one Im really close with! So I know she will look after me if I need anything too. 

Hope all the HH babies and mummies are well, some pics would be fab if anyone has any!! 

Hope all the other pregnant ladies are all feeling healthy and secure, give your babybellies a big rub from me!

To evryone having tx, hope youare all feeling well, wishing you all BFP's xxxxx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havent posted in while, I ve been away and very busy with work.

Many congrats to our newest mummies MM, Mackster and Pushoz 

Congrats to all the BFPs and     to BFNs

Lou -    

Vicky - your scan pictures are lovely.

Kim - How are you?

May2 - Congrats on getting to 24 weeks.

Just a quick question regarding the HH accupunture clinic. They seem to be very expensive, just wondering if that is where you all go for your accupunture and if its worth it.

Lots of love,
Hotty!!


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Kim can't believe you're 7 weeks already. How time flies!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

I know, Im so pleased to have gotten this far. Only another 5 to go until we are out of  the worry trimester!

I was going to use the acupuncture clinic at HH but the cost did put me off to be honest. I know that Zita West have a programme and affiliated acupucturists that work with you with fertility inm mind. You canfind ones that are close to you on her website adn then compare the prices. I just did the Zita West relaxation CD in the end. The cheaper alternative, but so far so good! xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Hotty

I went to Andrew Flowers who has his own practice specialising in fertility. He is brilliant (he tracks his success rate and its very very impressive) and much cheaper than HH (he was pretty outraged when I told him how much they charge!). He practices in Primrose Hill and Brighton. If that doesn't work for you, I'm sure that he might be able to recommend someone near you.

He is based at the White Crane in London http://www.whitecranehealing.co.uk/the-natural-fertility-centre/ - if you call or email the contact details on their website he'll get back to you.

And hello and love everyone else and hurrah for KimC's twinnies! I am a bit fluey and moving very slowly - Storm however is breakdancing away happily in my belly.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks BlancheRabbit - Will definitely give him a ring. Hope everything is ok with you. GL with the rest of your PG.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Blanche - Im very excited! 

Sorry to hear you're poorly, but delighted to hear that Storm is up to her usual tricks!! Get some rest, and hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## shellsavage (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all

I am fairly new to the thread and haven't posted for a while as unfortunately had some unexpected news 10 days ago, sadly my Dad died suddenly of a heart attach following a sudden blood clot to the lung. All extremely sad as he was only 62.  Anyway, our focus is even more so on the IVF now as I desperately want to give my Mum a grandchild next year - please please let this work ...

We had our initial consultation with Mr Trew yesterday and have ordered the drugs etc. and will have the nurse's co-ordinating appointment tomorrow.  I will then be due to start the short protocol on Day 2 towards the end of August assuming my cycles remain on track for then.  In the meantime, we have a nice holiday for two weeks and my Mum is going to join so I'm glad about that - fingers crossed for a miracle in the meantime but otherwise on with the IVF!  I'm sure when I'm back I'll be on this board a lot more as its all a bit daunting at the moment.

Its so lovely to read all of the positive stories and the support from everybody - I will need to get to know your stories a little better but an initial congratulations to Kim C on the news of the twins - so exciting!

Love michelle x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Shell-Sorry to hear about your dad, but glad things are moving smiftly on the IVF front

May-Sorry to hear work is stressful, when do you start ML?

BR-Can't believe you are in 3rd trimester already, this year is speeding by

  to everyone else 

AFM-Had a bit of a scare sat eve when I came home to find lots of brown blood stain on my knickers, cue meltdown from me. It eased overnight, but I rang watford antenatal ward sun mornign as I didnt have the number for the community midwives (now have it) and the midwife there told me to go to A&E to get checked out.

A&E seemed to think I was fine as wasn't going through pads quick, wasn't red, and no cramping, however they faxed a scan referral through and got a call mon to have a scan today.

Bubbs was fine, dancing away with a nice HB and measuring spot on still, so I guess I am in the 2nd trimester x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome back michelle and hotty . So very sorry to hear about your dad  michelle I am sure he is looking out for you     

May 24 w Yippee welcome to V-day (viability day!) I remember reaching that stage with my girls and the small sense of relief x

Vicky- having had the evil brown bloodtwice in my first pregnancy when it happened at 11+6 with K I shot down to a and e "knowing" it was all over....there she was on the screen proving me wrong.  The sonographer explained how up to 20% of people bleed up to the end of the first tri and even beyond for some, for some its brown others have red and more often then not all is well.  She said it most often occurs around the time ofwhen your af would have come.  It is scary though. Glad your bean is ok.

BR glad to see storm doing well x

Loubes hope you ok hon x

AFM E has her MMR tomorrow my house is a tip as the mums and toddler group we usually trash 3 times a week is shut for the summer.  Sadly the only one we can go to over the summer is when E is having her jabs...so I may be taking them out to the garden again tomorrow afternoon and let them trash that instead!

hi to everyone else cooking dinner so gotta go.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Shell - so sorry to hear about your dad.  I'm sure you're all devastated.  So glad you have a holiday and the IVF to focus on.  Sounds like things are moving quickly for you which is great.


Vick - so sorry you've had a scare - I had a bleed at 11+3 and was amazed by how relaxed the hospital was about it.  It really is very common.  They should tell us so we freak out a little less!  But lovely that you got to see your wriggler again.


May - forgot to say earlier - hurrah hurrah for reaching 24 weeks.  I don't know how it will work for you, but around week 26 I decided that I'd just stop worrying (about her health, about whether I'm going to be a good mother, about whether I'll manage a natural birth etc. etc. etc.) and somehow it's worked.  All I really worry about now is whether she really is going to be a girl!  


Also forgot to report that I had my 28 week appointment last week and the good news is that Storm is rhesus negative (good news because I am).  I've been taking part in some research into how early they can find out the baby's rhesus status, and amazingly the result they got at 11 weeks was right (which they know because they've done a load more since then).  UCH is such a brill hospital (so far - let's see what I feel after going through the painful bit!).


TB - sorry you've lost your mum and toddler group.  Hope the shots don't hurt too much!


Mack and Mini - I'm sure you're out there attached to a demanding baby or too - hope you're being looked after as well as I'm sure you're looking after your tiny ones!


Love love love


BR XXXXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks BR/TB

BR-Its amazing what they can find out now, glad to hear storn is RH N too xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, Sorry I have been missing in action for a while. It's been hectic and I am absolutely knackered all the time.... So am just passing by quickly.

Shell - So sorry to hear about your loss   . GL for your apt tomorrow. I    you get everything you wish for    xx

Kim - Great news on the twinnies xx

Vicky - Glad you and your little monster are ok xx

BR - Storm sounds like she is going to be a little mover when she arrives    xx

May - WOW your 24Wks already. It has gone SO quickly xx 

Have people over tomorrow, but will catch up with you all on Fri. Hope everyone is ok.

Love to all xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quickie - I'm feeling so rough!

Kim - brilliant news!  So happy for you  

Shell - I'm so sorry  

Vicky - hope you are all ok now, must have been very scary for you  

Loubes - I think you are coping brilliantly, good luck for your scan next week  

Lisa - Yes I'm due 10 days after you on 14th Feb.  I really think your EDD is a little message from above.  

Hope all our new mummies are doing ok and aren't too sleep deprived

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, sorry i've been a bit AWOL lately being back at work has wiped me out and have spent most of my evenings sleeping.
Hope your all well

Mack & Push - hope our new twin mummies are well

Mini - how are you and the wee man?

TB - hope your well x

BR - 28 weeks wow, glad a llis well with storm x

May - so pleased you've reached that milestone x

Kirky - how are you?  any MS yet?  How long till your scan? x

Ryles & LMS - thinking of you both    

Martha - how is things with you?

Capricornion - do you have your 12 week scan date yet? x

KimC - hope your well hun x good luck for your next scan x

Vicky - hope your ok, glad your scan went well and hope the spotting has gone for good now x

Shell - very sorry to hear of your loss     hope your appointment went well today x

elcfoxy & Lilac - hope your cycles are going well, any dates for EC yet? x

Hotty - how are you?  any further forward with the accupuncture?  we never had any so sorry i couldn't help   

Scooter - not much longer to wait wishing you luck, hope your well x

AFM - Well i'm ok, just waiting for scan day (next wed) to come around seems to have taken forever to get from 6 to 12 weeks.  I'm now on a 3 day weekend so will definately be having a long lie in tomorrow   

Hope the rest of the gang are well

Lou x x x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks scooter


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies well.... its been a very very long time since I posted here.
After 3 unsuccessful goes at Hammersmith of IUI and IVF, we took our NHS shot at Guys and then moved to ARGC.

On my third attempt....frozen I am pleased to say I got a positive and am currently 7 months pregnant.
Going from will I EVER get a +ve, to will my HCG double?? it went backwards this cycle.... to now its been one hell of a journey. 

Thank you to all the girls who supported me even when I left hammersmith. 
Thinking of you all and hope the baby dust spreads to you all.

Tots


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations totyu thats great news x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Had another bleed last nice - pink, then this morning was brown. Been up and had another scan and both the babies are fine and have grown nicely since Monday. Im so shattered from worrying. But so unbelievably happy. The dr was so lovely, and said the babies looked 'perfect' and he couldn't see the bleeding again. So looks Like another lucky day in our house. He told us to get on lwith life and no more bedrest, and my DH agrees, so will be driving to brum tonight and going out for the first night of my best friends hen night, not sure about going on to Bristol saturday. Ill be brave and get up and get going, but don't want to push myself or the twins too much. 

Sorry for me post, just been one of those 24 hours. Hope you guys are all well xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Hope your bleed/spotting stops for good for you. Unfortunately I have had it on and off since just before 6 weeks. Apparently with IVF because we pump our lining up so much with drugs we are more at risk of getting it x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

It's just so scary tho isn't it? We're living on an edge as it is without bleeding adding into the equation. It just stops my world from turning for a little while. Hope you are ok Vicky xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Kim hope your ok hun   

Hotty think it was you that asked about accupunture I go to a great lady that Pushov gave me the details of, where you based.  This lady is in herts and Middx if you want her number pm me, she's trained with Zita West as is really lovely and good.  I am currently taking the Zita West vits too which my mw was very impressed with lol!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Afm-im doing ok had a busy week at work and we have the builders in a home which is driving me mad think my hormones are kicking in now as feel quite stropping and tearful, on countdown till I see the mw next week to hear the hbeat, I hate all this waiting.xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies...soz for going awol-the twins are CONSTANTLY hungry now and i always hv one in my arms!!!!
May....awesome news re milestone..whoohoo..hope work has eased off a little too..
Kim enjoy the hens..and enjoy the pregnancy xxx
lOUBES..enjoy your 3 day wend..good luck for next wedsxx
BR..ello sweet chops..give Storm a rub for me..
Hi to TB,ECO,Vicks,kirky,Scoots,Martha,Pushoz,Nic,hotty and anyone ive left out.
Shell...sending you   

Being a twin mummy rocks..i love them soooo much!!!not gtg much shut eye though!!My Mum and Dad arrive for 8 wks-from Oz on mon-so salvation is close!!!
gotta go b4 twin one needs burping xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi hunnies, I'm home!!  Could only hack one week in a caravan after all and am pleased to be in my own home.

Just to say   to everyone xx

Kim,   on expecting    , that is fab news and it means you can eat for 3 now - yay!!   

ELCfoxy - so glad you are back and already halfway through your tx.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you   

Shell - I'm very sorry to hear about your dad   hope you any your mum enjoy your holiday and good luck with your next tx, I'm sure your dad will be watching over you xx

Loubes - glad you are settling in to your new job   

Totyu - that is fab news, it's great to hear different success stories.  

Any names etc from Push yet?

Hope you are all doing well my lovelies, I have missed you   

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hey Emz, glad your back safe and hopefully had a nice time. We've missed you too, unless I've completely missed a post or few we have no names as yet from push. 
Just the boring washing and ironing now huh that's the worst thing about coming home x x


----------



## PeonyPants (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello! Can I join you all here? 

I'm with HH already had one failed in Feb, but am due to start another round Sept/Oct. I was diagnosed with Adenomyosis in May so am currently on day 13 of a 3 month Zoladex course before going straight into fresh round of IVF. 

Cautiously excited, its so uplifting to see so many positive outcomes on here! 

Ive posted in the endo chats too, but wondered of anyone has been in a similar situation and been through HH? 

I need to work out my signature so hopefully can put a bit more about me in that....

How did it get to 10pm? I feel like I have another day in me yet!   

Night!

PeonyPants


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey PeonyPants!  Welcome to what I reckon to be the busiest thread on FF...!  You will find the peeps here very friendly. 
I cant stop tonight as finally running a well earned bath...(had to watch Sherlock first you see)...but will be back to chat maybe tomorrow or poss Tuesday as its a busy one again tomorrow!   

Emz welcome back x

Mack so parents arrive tomorrow- take as much advantage of the help as you can...mind you if you have time to get on here I really am doing something wrong coz I havent had much time to check over the thread this week!

Hi to everyone else.  A bit tired today as took girls to see the Gruffalo stage show and then had a meal out....I know doesnt sound a lot but my stamina isnt what it was...


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome Peony! Good luck with the tx this time. I hope that the Zoladex works its magic. While I think of it, my acupuncturist (who I've been raving about on here for some time) is an expert in Endo - he's done a PhD on how acupuncture can help and run lots of trials etc. His name is Andrew Flowers and he practices in Primrose Hill and Brighton. Might be worth giving him a call at least to chat it over - he's based here (he runs the Natural Fertility Centre) http://www.whitecranehealing.co.uk/the-natural-fertility-centre/

And hello the rest of the gang - hope you've had a lovely peaceful weekend - I'm feeling a bit battered as my achey ribs stopped me sleeping last night. At least the exhaustion is good practice for ten weeks time 

Love to you all

BlancheRabbit  XXXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

BR - 10 weeks?! Wow, it'll be here before you know it! How exciting  

Peonypants - Welcome t0o the thread - sorry I don't know about your tx, but Im sure someone will be able to g ive you advice on here. Good luck this time round!

Emz - we missed you!!! Well done for sticking the week   There's no place like home!

TB - How was the Gruffalo show? My nursery have the storyb ooks and props always out - a dead cert for getting the children's attention!

Loubes - How's the new job going?


Mackster - I can't wait to be in your shoes, please God nothing goes wrong and Ill have 2 little bundles in Feb!! Your parents are going to be so excited to meet the boys! Enjoy the llittle bit of rest Im sure you will get now the troops have arrived!

EG - Im ok thanks, trying not to worry, but you know it's easier said than done!When is you mw appointment this week? Good luck!

A big  to Scooter, capricornian, ryles, kirky, vicky, Push, Mini, May, LMS, marth, lilac, elc, and every other lovely HH lady!

AFM - Next scan is Friday and Im    both babies are absolutley fine and that HH can dishanrge me and with no sign of spotting anymore! That's the plan. They said that if the same happens again as the last 2 times then sit it out, but if it is different then call them straight away. Trying to get on as normal now, but it is tough not worrying. Im back at work toorrow afternoon, only a half day. Im a very lucky girl  having a flexible job. 

XXXXX


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning all,

Peony - welcome to the thread.... sorry I can't help you any more but I'm sure someone on here will be able to.   with your next cycle xx

Mackster - hope your folks have arrived safe and well bet they can't wait to meet their grandsons!

Kim - good luck for Friday hun, I'm sure all will be fine   

Hi to all you other HH lovelies   

AFM - my review appt came through this morning for 20th August so not too long to wait, at least I have a date to work towards.  I hope they will change the tx slightly or run some tests to see why my embies aren't implanting.  My embies were grade 1.5 before so it's frustrating when it doesn't work.  Some ladies on another thread have suggested changing clinics.  Any thoughts on this anyone?

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-Glad your appt isn't too far away xx

Kim-GL for fri hun xx

BR-Not long for you now x

TB-Hope you are ok xx

Peony-GL with this up comign cycle

Mackster-Will be nice for you to introduce your 2 to the parents xx

  to everyone else.

Not much to report here, had a small red bleed sat, but it quickly eased to brown spotting overnight, and is gradually going. Saw the GP this morning and I discussed with her that it was my concern that it was the prodding from the u/s doing it (first one was 3 days after my 12w scan and then one this sat 3 days after my extra u/s due to the previous bleed)

So she just used the doppler to find the HB which she found quite easily, so no extra scan for me at the moment, although if it keeps on then she said to come abck and they will refer me for another scan. In the mean time I have booked a gender scan for 16 and a half weeks on 22nd august , to put my mind at ease a bit more


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Mackster - I hope your parents have arrived safely and enjoying meeting your boys x

Pushoz - hope your well x

Mini - how are you getting on? x

Vicky - i'm glad you've had the reassurance you need, wow not long till your gender scan then.  I'm really looking forward to my 12 week scan on wednesday but also anxious x

Emz - great news about your review, its always nice to have a date to focus on.  Regarding changing clinic, i'm not sure maybe see what is said at your review and if your not happy then maybe changing clinics might be an idea.  Would prob need some research though.  Its a tough one   

BR - blimey only 10 weeks to go thats soon come round x

Scooter - good luck for thursday hun x

KimC - the job is going well thanks, everyone is really nice and its not too taxing on the old brain seems perfect for the next 5 months x

TB - hope your well x

Peony - hello and welcome, its a great thread with some great characters i hope you feel right at home   

May - hope work isn't to tiring especially in all this heat x

Ryles -   

LMS -   

Kirky - how are you? x

Martha - hope you are well x

Capricornion - how is everything, you must of had or about to have your 12 week scan good luck hun x

Hello to elcfoxy, shellsavage, helen, lilac and  all the HH gang

AFM - just waiting for that 12 week milestone tomorrow and my scan on wed    

Love Lou x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

GL for weds Loubes if I don't see you on here until then, what time is the scan?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Vicky, my scan is at 1150 so at least i won't have to wait too long once wednesday comes x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello my lovelies

Lilac - How was your scan today? Hope your ready for ET xx

Kim - Hope your doing well and the Hen night was great. Is the 6Wk scan internal? I have mine on Thur. And I'm confused (it doesn't take much!)... how can one baby be 7w2d and the other be 6w2d?!?!?! xx

Mack - How are those gorgeous little boys of yours and hows the Gina Ford thing going? xx

Hotty - I know its a bit late, but I used the acupuncture clinic at HH. I just wanted people who only dealt with IVF ladies, as I thought that was the best thing. I really liked them, but never saw the same person twice and it was so far away from home, it was a pain to get to. I'd def say do it, but pick somewhere easy to get to who will care especially for your needs xx

BR - Hope your feeling better xx

Lou - How you feeling now? I hope less drained. Hope the new role is ok. In one of your posts it says 'any MS yet?' What does that mean? xx

Tots - Congratulations hun xx

PP - Welcome and GL with your tx in Sept/Oct xx

Em - the 20th will be here before you know it babe xx

Vicky - Great news hearing the HB and I bet you can't wait for the gender scan xx

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I missed you.

I have my 6Wk scan on Thur and can't wait to find out if I get to join the twinnies club. I have been SO tired and strted to feel very sicky!!! I haven't chucked yet, but have come very close. I've become very fussy with my food as well...    How does it work when your discarged back to your Dr? Do you get a say as to where your seen for things? My Dr is in Islington and I'm living Stevenage! So I don't really get my post and when I do it's normally a month late. Am I gonna have to change my Dr?

Love to all xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

can't belive how quickly the time is going!!! 

Little advice the the preggers ladees, enjoy your time being pg. I didn't really until right at the end and now wish i had much more,. I miss being pg     but so in love with my man! Never happy!!   

I'm knackered but its all worth it! Hes sleeping in his own room tonight as hes a noisy sleeper and we're knackered listening to him!!!! Feel gulty doing it but we'll all benefit from it!!   

Loubes good luck for wed hun!    

Kirky - you'l have to change docs cos of your MW appts and the hospital that you'll use to give birth.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Kirky - MS is morning sickness, good luck for your scan it will be an internal one i'm afraid but its so worth it to see the beautiful site of your bub or bubs x

Mini - glad your well its so hard to enjoy being pg but i will try   

Night all x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as just updated the hall of fame (reply 5 this thread)
Have had a busy long weekend as ex had day off today so it was the GRuffalo show yesterday and then we went to gulliver land today.  I am exhausted lol.

GL Loubes and others scanning this week

sorry cant stop speak soon!

BTW Emziola- re changing clinics...I changed to HH after 3 cycles at another one.  Mr T being in the top 20 IVF people in the country then (maybe still?) I was recommended to go to him personally and faxed him my notes!  Also my prev clinic was in Bucks and the opposite direction to work....Also TBH what swung the move for me was their reaction (or lack thereof) to my mmc.  I left a message on their phone and they didnt even call me back.  An oversight or something.  I emailed  for my notes and got no answer..so I faxed from woark specifically asking them not to call me at work and they rang me straight back to arrange a follow up!  I wasnt happy!  You have to be comfortable IMO at your clinic and trust them I believe.  Do you feel you would do better elsewhere deep down?  If so maybe consider it (dont want to lose u though!).  Its a personal thing.  That said Me I would go back to HH in an instant even though they tried to cancel my cycle with K and make me go with Donor Eggs xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

emz - i would ditto tb. ........... sorry typing one handed   

i wanted to change clinics after failed txs but it was just a reaction to the failed txs.  i trusted hh as i knew how they worked and each cycle gave us more to go on. 

each time i saw MrT he would bring me down to my senses again!! i did push for tests and reseasrched some and paid for them for both of us which proved dh had a chromsomal problem which Mr T was surprised at but it gave us the knowledge to switch to donor sperm which gave us our baby who is doing a poo as i speak and stinks       

maybe ask for a second opinion or look into some tests.  do you see Mr T privatly?? or maybe anna carby? i woulod go back to HH again. i moaned at some things but the embryologist are the people i trusted the most and they are the major key to our success with mr Ts help too. maybe you could do assissted hatching? we did this and got our boy!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Kirky! Yep, it's the internal scanner! But you get such a good view of everything it's worth  it. They were measured at different sizes which is based on development and size not age! And to top it all off, I got it wrong, the new dr with the curly hair did my 2nd scan on Friday and he let me look thru the paperwork and apparently they take 3 measurements per baby and get the average measurement, and I had only seen one measurement for each baby in the first scan. On Friday both babies had grown and were measuring at 7w2d and 7w3d so a little closer. The one before I think they were 6w2d and 6w4d, I think! Can't wait to see how they have grown on friday, it'll be amazing to see them again, and Ill be 8w2d so hope to see loads more. Good luck, hope you get to join the twinnies!

TB - I htink Mr T now ranks in the top 10 private fertility dr's in the country now, I remember researching him before deciding where to have our tx!

Emz - Goo dluck decideing what the best course of action is xx

MM - You have a good point, we're all so scared of something going wrong, we forget to enjoy it. Maybe after the 12w scan I can breathe easy and enjoy the last 2 trimesters! xx

AFM - Im off to work, Im so excited to see all the children,  it's been too long! xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for all the advice re changing clinics.  I think I am just so frustrated at having 4 neg cycles that I am getting jumpy about doing it again.  I do trust the HH and have been happy with the tx so far.  I also like the fact the the pricing stucture seems to be straightforward and has no hidden costs.  I have asked for immune tests before but as I was NHS they said no (didn't give me the option to pay for them either)  This is definitely something I will discuss at my review.  I did have AH for my 3rd cycle and decided against it for my FERC as I didn't want to put my embies through any more stress as they had lost half of their cells as it was.  Didn't like Mr T though so I will see Mr L as I will be paying for it next time.  Have had a really ****ty day today and have been very emotional so sorry for the ME post and sounding very negative.

Anway enough of me.....

Loubes -   for tomorrows scan hun xx

Kirky   for your scan on Thursday xx

 to everyone else   

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Emz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Emz    

Having a bad day here. Kidney stone attack kicked off about 4pm yesterday and is still making itself known. Painkillers are taking the edge off it but the nausea is nasty!  Have been arguing with hospital all day as they seem to have misplaced my notes or something and my "this is very urgent" op has turned into "who are you again and what are you having done".  GP is now on the case but really dont know when they will sort it. Girls have had the tele on all day as mummy has been led down unable to move much!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

TB      while      to the hospital x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish Loubes good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Loubes, good luck!

Emz, I found Mr L ok, just ok though. Not particularly pro-active during my reviews and it was really me suggesting things and him agreeing with them. So go armed with questions and be pushy.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow loubes and thanks xxx


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening ladies, just a quickie. 

I hope someone can give me a bit of info! Had my review appt today with Mr Lavery. I always thought that after a failed 
cycle (mine was a frozen) that you get a 'free' review appt if taken within 3 months of your BFN? I was charged $196 (sorry pound sign not working) to 
see him today   Does anyone know if this is correct?

Cheers girls xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryles-Looking here http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/prices.htm it appears it mentions the free review only for IVF and ICSI fresh cycles, doesn't mention it next to FET cycles  thats pants


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Ryles - I'd question them about it anyway though - I have discovered that they are pretty rubbish at charging the right amount. Their finance dept doesn't seem to connect that well with the consultants!

Emz    
TB      

elcf


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

TB   it never rains eh hun.  Hope your GP gets it sorted for you.

Ryles - that's a nasty little shock   - and there's me saying their price structure has no hidden costs.  You'd have thought they'd have mentioned it before   

GG - thanks for the info on Mr. L.  Slightly confused now.  I might give Mr. T another go as he does come highly recommended, I just found him very dismissive of everything I said and he charged me £180 for the pleasure of 10 mins, reduced me to tears and rushed me out of the door - and not even a cup of coffee (LOL).  He also told me I was a poor responder as I only had 4 eggs from my 2nd tx (2 fertilised), I was on 300 gonal f.  Then on my 3rd tx (same protocol) I had 7 eggs and 6 fertilised.  Confused? - just a bit!   (1st go was 225 gonal f and 6 eggs, 4 fertilised)

Loubes - good luck for today   

Elcf -   on being PUPO!! xx


Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i felt deflated after my FET review and had the same shock as you lovely lady, was charged for it! 
had Mr L and none of my information had fed through on the computer so I HAD TO GIVE HIM the precis of what happened, and then he was stood by the door waiting for me to go out... the whole process is humiliating enough but to be made to feel like a time waster made me quite mad    




we're waiting a few months now before getting DP's swimmers tested again, and if they pass the 'national average' test then we will go ahead with Clomid later in the year... and after that, i'm going to go with Trevor Wing ... even if it is all just mumbo jumbo herbs at least i'll feel like someone was listening to me and spending some time considering my body and its functions, not just passing me down the conveyor belt of guesswork. 
i'm sounding angry, i'm not, i'm just being assertive as i want some control back over this whole situation.


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi ladies,(first ivf cycle just started the injections on monday, nhs, 27 yrs, tubal disorder) 
I dont get much chance to post on here, but I have a few questions that im sure you will all be able to help me out with...
I was reading threw my paper work and noticed that the hospital only like to transfer between 1 and 2 eggs back, how do they decide this and is it negotiable? 
Also I travel from abroad to my appointments just wondering if anyone else does too and if you could give any advice on the best way to transport my injections...
  x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Happy Thoughts, welcome to the board.  I can't help with the injections, but they aren't allowed to transfer more than 3 embryos (I don't think).  They will pick the ones that look best, and if you are under 30, on your first cycle and have more than one good one, they will only transfer 1.  If any of that doesn't apply then you can chose to have 2.  If you're paying for your cycle I think it's more flexible but I don't think they can cram 10 emryos in there whatever the case is!!  I asked about insisting on 2, and was told that I could do this, but as it was an NHS cycle, if I refused to only have 1, I wouldn't get any more goes funded if this one didn't work.  I'm not being very clear, but I know what I mean!!  Maybe someone else can explain it better.

Martha - that sounds like a good plan    .  Nothing wrong with being assertive!  If I hadn't been like that, I'd probably still be going to get blood tests and chlamydia screening from the rubbish local hospital!!

TB - hope you're feeling better today and it doesn't go on for too long.     to you and to Emz.

Congrats Elcfoxy - when is your test date?

Kirky - good luck for tomorrow, as others have said, yes it's internal so have a tidy up!!!

AFM - went for 4d scan on Monday and got thoroughly freaked out by the whole thing!  DH hadn't ever seen the 3d pictures before and found them quite unsettling.  They couldn't do the thing properly because madam was moving around too much, so we're rebooked to have another go on 20th August but think we might try and get the money back as neither of us were very impressed with it.  Bought a new buggy also on Monday - the mothercare Trenton, it comes with a car seat and a carrycot, we both really want the baby to be able to lie flat for a while, instead of crunched up in a carseat.

Love and hugs to everyone else.  How are the new mummies getting on?  Is Gina Ford worth it Mack?

xxxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome Happy Thoughts! You can have 3 embryos transferred if you are aged 40 or over. but they prefer to try with 2 first, as it is safer. It's not to do with the clinic, its a UK regulatory thing from HFEA. there is more info on their website at http://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility.html
saying that, the government announced last week that they are dismanteling the HFEA, so presumably that could possibly change things...

Hi Hazel - nice to hear from you. my test date is 15th August  Gosh October is not all that far away for you now!  

ELc


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
How are we all?
Hazel-I saw the Trenton the other day pls let me know what you think of it when it arrives and you have tried it as I really liked it just might struggle getting it in my car! Have not bought anythign yet and trying not to look im too scared hope this feeling goes!

Elecfoxy-good luck on your testing date

Vicky-hope your doing well?

Em-Glad you had a break hun, can't believe thet charged you that much for a 10mins chat crimal!

AFM have my mw appointment tomorrow was suppose to be 16wk but they cancelled so it will be 17wks tomorrow, have had some horrid tummy pains the last few days like a bit of tingling some people say it might be moevements but seems a bit early!xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Elc - I am fully aware and slightly scared that October isn't far away!!  It's not far enough for my liking!  Am getting scared that actually I know nothing about looking after a baby and although I've hand reared enough animals in my time, I don't think it's a good thing because I'm convinced it will be the same with a baby!!  Except I can't just put a baby in a cage and go out for the evening or to the shops and not worry about it!  Still, I've bought a book so I can read up about how to change nappies and things.  I suppose that if we make any mistakes, nobody is going to know about them, unless we do some real damage to the baby.  "Just got to keep her safe" is our new mantra!!

EG - we're having it delivered at the end of September so I'll let you know.  I thought it was lovely, but it folds down quite big, which isn't a problem for us cos our car boot is big, but it might be a problem for smaller cars.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

God I sound like an ungrateful cow.  I'm so sorry, I don't mean to be.

Sorry everyone.

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

ryles - we were charged for our FET FU. I complained!!   

eMZ - Yeah mr T made me feel like that too but also he seemed to get me back on track as was very simple with his treatment plan which sort of made sense to me. He didn't complicate things. He won't do immunes and will tell you not to waste your miney but its your chioce   

TB - Hope you get better soon hun


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryles - at most clinics a f/up cons after a failed cycle is charged 'at the consultant's discretion'.  I would do the same as Mini - complain, esp if you plan to do another cycle at HH!

Emz... I'm sorry you're having a $hitty time of it    Re; your immunes - you should be able to get at least the Level 1 tests done by your GP.  For Level 2 definitely shop around - some consultants (eg, Gorgy) don't charge a mark-up on the tests while it seems other clinics do.  Also, depending on your health insurance, this could cover the immune testing - girls on the immunes thread who are with Simply Health have been reimbursed for the full amount!  Definitely worth investigating after four failed cycles    xoxox


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for all your well wishes and kind thoughts i'm pleased to write that the scan went well. It was so great to see the little one







and I think its definately a he as he was not behaving







! He/she was lying face down and didn't want to move, the sonographer had me on my side to my back and back on my side and coughing but eventually he/she stayed tthe right way long enough to do some measurements i'm measuring 12 weeks but he/she was curled up so she thinks he/she may be a bit bigger so they've put my EDD as 16th Feb, think i'm still going to work on 15th though. Got some great pics. I'm so relieved.

Good luck Scooter for your scan tomorrow, I will be thinking of you x

Lou x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Loubes - That is fabulous news! yep, sound like a mischievious baby whether it's a boy or a girl! So so pleased for you xx

Scooter - Good luck tomorrow for you, hope you get on well and don't have to dance about like Lolubes to get your pics and measurements!

Emz - Hopeyou're ok hun xx

Hazel - You don't sound ungrateful at all, you sound llike every first time mother I have met! Nappies are a doddle, so def don't worry about them!! I imagine at some point we will all have to shift our attention from the long battle of pregnancy and conquering IF to actually this is happening better read about the baby bit!!! You will be amazing xx

Sorry only have a few personals tonight,  Im shattered and it was only my 2nd day back at work. It's the journey into London each day that knocks me for 6. Still, Im beaming permanently! All the parents at my Nursery keep looking at me asking where Ive been and why Ive been off. Then you spot a couple of mums in particular look at my tummy. I have a buddha belly still and even our uniform polo shirts don't quite hide it! Mmmm feelling hungry now, I made dinner before going to work so I could slap it in the oven to reheat asap when I got home. It smells so good! Have a lovely night girlies xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well done Lou!    Lucas had me squatting on my 12 week scan so you might be right about being a naughty boy!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

hazel - You will learn these things yourself, you will just 'wing' it!! I knew how to do nappies but the rest was a mystery. I was so nervous and read every book and got myslef all confused but now i feel so proud that my baby has a routine already    and i can get him to sleep by just stroking his head and shushing!    It will come natural to you. you will learn what he wants etc. I know when he is tired or hungry now.    I;ve even given him a dummy, .......sod it!!!    But its what he wanted, he doesn't have it all the time but hes a sucky baby so needed it and so did our sanity!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Loubes - I'm so pleased your scan went well.  It must be such a relief xx

Scooter & EG -   for tomorrow   

Hazel - I thought your post was funny......I'm sure you will make a great mum.  PS, re your scan I would ask for my money back...I bet it wasn't cheap.  You expect to get the goods you pay for no matter how much you pay for them.

Kim - I'm glad your work is going well even if you are knackered, at least it will keep you occupied.

Kdb - Thanks for the info on the immunes/insurance - I will definitely be looking in to that.

Hi Happythoughts -   with your first tx   

 to everyone else, hope you are doing well.

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

loubes


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh loubes i'm well chuffed for you, big love to your bump tonight  must be a huge relief to see all those important bits and pieces on screen 

hazel - i was EXACTLY the same as you, we'd had a dog and managed to keep him alive but i'd never been around children, no friends with kids either... 18months on and our little boy shows no signs of us doing anything wrong, phew! [he does a bit of barking now and again but we are overlooking that  ] Trust me, you'll be absolutely fine. And those books, read them and get the gist but don't run your life by them, all babies are different, like all parents are different, so take them with a pinch of salt, you'll know what to do when the time comes


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Good evening ladies! May I join you all?  I've been reading a few of your posts recently and could really do with support from people who actually understand what we are going through! Congratulations to all who are pg, have had their babies and thinking of all who are undergoing all types of treatment and those whose treatment hasn't gone so well .. 

After what seems like an eternity we are finally undergoing 1st cycle of ICSI at Hammersmith, D/R going OK so far- cracking headache yesterday but otherwise not too bad - DH probably has a different view regarding my mental state!! 

Anyway, I shall have to try and work out how to use this site and the language itself and remember peoples names! 

Quick question - when does the pharmacy open at Hammersmith, I booked a really early morning scan for next week thinking I was being ever so clever but now realise I may have to wait for the pharmacy to open DOH!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all!

Loubes - great news about your scan.

TB -   Hope the GP can sort things out for you.

Scooter - good luck for tomorrow.

Emz -   Hope your review appt can provide you with some answers and a plan to go forward with.

Hazel -   i thought your post was funny too! I'm sure you'll know just fine what to do when bubs arrives!

Kim - lucky you, i'd love to work in a nursery and kinda looked into going into the nursery business a few years ago with some friends but it didn't work out   

Elcfoxy - congrats on being PUPO!   for good news on your OTD. Funny we're cycling around the same time again!

Martha - thanks for the alcohol wipe tip for removing that sticky sticky glue. I've been using that and baby oil so the patchwork quilt effect is no more...

Happy thoughts - hi and welcome! I love this site - its a wealth of information and lovely people. Good luck for this cycle. Re transporting injections do you mean in terms of keeping things cool? If so how about a cool bag with an ice block? On my first cycle i flew while i was DRing and just took the buserelin, syringes and needles in my hand luggage and no-one said anything - i had some IVF paperwork with me just in case. On the plane i guess you could always ask if you could use their fridge?

EcoGirly - hi! Exciting that what you've been feeling could possibly be baby movements - is certainly possible! Good luck for your mw appt tomorrow.

Maxim - hi and welcome too! This thread is a great support. Good luck for your cycle - its so exciting to start after waiting for all the tests, appts etc.   for suffering from DR headaches - make sure your drinking plenty of water tho to help minimise them. Re the pharmacy it opens an hour early for IVF patients at 8am. Theres usually a queue of ladies waiting for them to open. You might wanna grab a Metro from the main entrance on the way   

Hi to all the other lovely Hammy ladies xx

AFM - had a scan on Monday to check my lining. It was 13.2mm which means i'm ready for ET! Had my last buserelin jab yesterday (glad to see the back of them!) and have started the supps today. They will thaw the embryos on friday morning and let me know whether they want me in on that day or if we can go for blasts   in which case ET will be on monday. Am getting quite nervous about that call on friday now but am having acu on fri morning so hoping that will chill me out a bit!

Goodnight xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

happy thoughts - i know several ladies who did not refridgerate their drugs and went on to successful pregnancies. in the gonal f instructions it says you need to keep the drugs between 2-25degrees... well that means normal room temps in most cases. i understand your reluctance but maybe ring up a specialist pharmacy to chat it through with them first


lilac - glad thepatchwork quilt is no longer    good luck for Friday news


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning ladies!!

Lilac - it is the best job in the world. Had a call yesterday asking would I sell my Nursery - Jog on! I couldn't work in any other industry now! Good luck for Friday's call! Whether it is friday or monday your embryo's will be home soon!

Welcome to the thread Maxim!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Lilac - fingers crossed for your call tomorrow and   for ET!!   

 Maxim - welcome to the thread.   with your tx.  As Lilac said, drink plenty of water to keep them headaches at bay and esp. when you start stimming to reduce risks of OHSS xx

 to all you other lovely ladies!

Em xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Afternoon Ladie
Am paintently waiting to leave work for my mw appointment    she is going to use the doppler to hear the hb.

Lilac fab news re ET thats come round quick, let us know how you get on hun lots of positive vibes coming your way and Im sure Debra will keep you nice and calm tomorrow.  Im seeing her in a few wks and cannot wait considering I hate needles this whole IVF process seems to have helped and of course having a wonderful accupunturist to help my silly wobbles I have with them.

Vicky hope your well? any news on the job you were going for?

Em hope you get the gp to do a free test the cheeks!

Loubes how lovely seeming them again

Hazel you do make me laugh im just like you I have knowledge of babies, have a little dog that everyone said is like having a baby as we had her from a puppy, I would deffo go back and get a refund with your scan!

Kim hope works not too draining I was wrecked the first 3 months but also think its the bodys way or coping after all its been through take it easy love.

Mack hope the boys are doing well and the visitors are helping you out 

Mini hope little boy is doing well and your still loving it

Scooter hope the scan went ok

Anyone heard from Pepper in a while?xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Lilac - good luck for ET!    

Happythoughts - I took both the Burserelin and the Gonal F to Hammersmith in the car with me when going for scans and everything was fine.

Loubes - brilliant news on your scan.

Emz - have spoken to the scan clinic and waiting for a phone call back to see what they'll give us back.  The car has just broken down as well so that will help towards whatever on earth is wrong with it!!

EG - I've heard from Pepper, everything is fine with her and baby but I think she's manic busy.  We keep missing phone calls from each other trying to have a proper catch-up!!

AFM - am feeling better about the baby thing since I started reading my book this morning and it said that the baby doesn't know how you are supposed to do things any more than you do, so however you do things will be fine for it.  It even said that everyone lets the baby slide under the bath water by mistake at least once, and as long as you fish them out again immediately there will be no damage done and you don't need to hand yourself in to Social Services!  I guess the whole goal of the IVF thing was to get pregnant and it didn't occur to me in any real sense that there would be something at the end of it all.  Thanks everyone, for not hating me for moaning about it!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi EG - Have a great time listening to your tummy! Hope she gets a nice clear heartbeat for you to enjoy!

Hazel - glad to hear you're feeling a little better about it! 

Is anyone else in HH tomorrow morning? I know I may see Lilac there for ET, anyone else around? My appointment is 9.30am

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

hazel - I feel guilty if his ears end up in the water, but then remember he spent 9 months in water!!    He loves the bath anyway!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't worry if your babies go underwater - they have natural reflexes (up to about 18 months old) that automatically kicks in if they go under - I think they have to be fully submerged though    My sister started her LO off swimming at 6 months and she is a great little swimmer now.  (She is 7)


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

EG - did you get to hear the heartbeat?  I text all my family the first time we heard ours, it was amazing!!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies.

Just gonna be a quick one as I am really suffering with MS! 

I am officially a member of the TWINNIES club. So happy, but completely forgot to ask about their age/size and my EDD.  DOH!!!!

Hope everyone is ok, I will post again when I'm not feeling so sick.

Love to all xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congrats Kirky on the    So so pleased for you! Have they discharged you?

Oooo it's so exciting! The MS is at least a comfort that everything is ok in there in between scans. Hope you feel a little better soon xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone. My 12wk scan went well, it took a while to persuade baby to get into the right position though! It was lovely to see s/he waving their arms around. Will try and do a proper post over the weekend, thinking of you all


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well done scoots  

Kirky -congrats


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky that is fab news   - hope the MS subsides.

Scooter   on reaching another milestone!! xx

Off out tonight round my bro's for pizza, catch up tomorrow! 

Em xx


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Evening all and thanks for your lovely messages of support - it's great to feel you're not the only one going through tx. 

Thanks Lilac - not such a long wait for drugs (hopefully) as i had feared! 

Kirky TWINS! brilliant news, hope the MS goes soon!!

Good luck for ET Lilac! 

Am drinking water like never before - doing a constant round of desk - toilet - kitchen - desk ...  the office must be wondering! 

What time do parking charges kick off round Hammersmith Hospital - I think it's 8.30? 

Big hello to everyone else, this is a busy place and it's hard keeping up with you all!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news scotter & Kirky    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Great news kirky and scooter i'm so pleased for you both x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

max - i would get a ticket whatever the time. they are quite hot on the old parking tickets!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning all, just back from a fantastic break with dh, then a quick trip to see my new niece - she is so cute!
congratulations everyone on all your news and updates

kirky - twinnies wey hey

i have my review appointment through for end of the month which i thought was rather speedy so we will see what they have to say there 

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

LMS - glad you had a lovely break and you got to meet your niece   When is your appt?  I was surprised at how quickly mine came through.  I'm in on 20th August xx

Max - the road outside the hospital is free before 9 a.m. (opposite the Scrubs entrance) If you are having early appts etc, then it's definitely worth doing as the parking is £2 per hour   .  There are lots of spaces too early on - that's what I do when I go.

Em xx


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this area.... I've just been referred to hammersmith for my first IVF tx   - hopefully in Nov (fingers crossed) and I was wondering what Hammersmith is like?

I've started to question choosing Hammersmith - is there a reason why the waiting list is shorter than other places??  Or am I just over thinking things and going a bit  

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi MrsF. Not sure why HH has a shorter waiting time, I just assumed it was because they were efficient lol. 

I was really impressed with HH during my time there. The staff were friendly and helpful, and I always found it to be very good quality inside. I didn't have to have a review appt, but some of the ladies have seen the consultants quite a few times and found them good x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi MrsF!! Don't worry you are in really safe hands with HH! Ive just been discharged this  morning and whilst that's a fab sign for the twins, Im gonna miss the team there! There are 2 admin ladies called Evangeline and Kate, they are really good fun and know you by name afrter a while! Then you have Mr T who was my consultant and I found him really sympathetic and thorough. The clinical team and embryologists are so friendly and bloomin good at what they do! They are all full of info and even today when they ran 1 hour 20 mins late for scans (the only time I have had to wait over 5 mins!) the dr still had time to talk me through what to do and answer all my questions! Like Vicky said, I think they are a really efficient clinic and that's what reduces the wait times, it's a win win for us!

Lilac - I saw you at HH!! I don't know which of the 3 ladies you were so I smiled at all of you! Hope you're feeling ok! 

AFM - Just back from my scan and the babies are doing so well! They now measure 8w3d and 8w4d and have lovely strong heartbeats! I was a little emotional saying good-bye - it's such an emotional journey dealing with IF and they have been such a fab bunch. Got to say goodbye to a few people, but you can never say bye to everyone! Hope to not see them until we are looking for siblings for our twins and need to visit our snow babies! 

Hopeyou are all having a lovely day xxx


----------



## MrsF08 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance guys.... think i'm just over thinking things!  I will stop wasting energy worrying and start focusing it on positive thinking!

KimC - Massive congrats on Twins! 

Best wishes to all
x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies
Hope everyone is ready for the weekend!?
Lilac-Hope everything went ok for you today?

Mrs F08- I too can't praise HH enough, they are fantastic and the team are wonderful like Kim says you actually feel really sad in a way when you leave, I have decided hopefully when baby arrives and all is well I'm going to take a nice tin of marks & spencers posh biccies up for the staff room, the embroloygists are amazing too!
AFM-so had my me appointment yesterday went well, she did the hb which made me have a lump in my throat and dh was dissapointed he had to work he told me next time to ring him on loudspeaker, she thinks im a few days on than when hh scanned me so I said I would still go with hh dates until the 20wk scan and she was happy with that.

I explained the weird feeling I have had in my tummy and I can't believe its the baby moving yesterday we heard it moving around all over the place on the doppler.  Last night like monkey kept me awake till 2.30 poking me and these butterflies were everywhere.  Read the book this morning and it says they sleep in the day to movement then when you lie down they are awake, my mum made me laugh adn told me to sleep a hammock to rock it back to sleep, not a bad idea hey!!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend we are out with family and then just the usual house tasks so will check in next week, take care all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-How long have you been feeling those? I have had two odd sensations, one last night after I went to bed and one earlier when I was laying down for a kip. Glad ur appt went well and you got to hear the HB xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ah EG - I think id have a lump in my throat too! It's going so well for you and Eco baby! Your poor DH having to work, the speaker phone is a great idea   Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all, feels so long since I last posted here.  Going for review appointment at Hammersmith in 2 weeks.  Any tips on what to discuss really struggling with whether I can do IVF again or whether to adopt?
with thanks


----------



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

hi ff
I am so excited about my egg collection on monday 9th august it feels like it is a lifetime away, I am also nervous it will all end in a bfn but i guess that is naturally. I really hope they will allow us to put back 2 little embies to give us the best chance possible plus if they both work all our dreams would come at once. well i wish you all the best of luck. xx

vicky82


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning all! Thanks Em and Mighty-Mini re parking advice, will be very wary of the parking police! 

Hi Mrs F - i've only really just started out with HH (we're NHS so didn't get any choice in the matter!), but so far they've been great and really efficient (in comparison to our docs / Lister Hospital in any case!!). We saw Dr Carby who was lovely. 

Em - good luck with that appt. 

Good luck to everyone else too 

Hope you all have a great weekend! AFM Having a quiet one washed down with plenty of water - living on the edge again!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nina   

vicky82-Fab news re going for your egg collection Monday


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all

wow a lot happens in a week! Have been in Japan for work and so have been run of my feet trying to cope with work and jet lag.

I think the reason hh has such short waiting list is that they have a large capacity to see patients. It is a bit of a factory line at times, but it doesn't worry me as all the staff give 150%.

Emz just to come back to clinics and changing, like you we have had quite a few negative cycles, but I think  what has kept us at hh is that you know what happens( and for me that you know what is going to happen and how) is really important, the structured payment system and the fact that I don't think that anyone has anything else really to offer. Have you thought about PGS at all? It cost about another 2,700 but it got us our BFP. It was intersting as the embryologists would have chosen different embryos based on morphology. Re immunes there is a good thread on telling you what to get done, and as someone mentioned you can get loads done thru your GP. We did immunes and it cost about 1200, which was a real shocker! It did discover my MTHFR status tho, so that was useful. 
In terms of Mr T vs L, I've seen both and found I got on better with Mr L as I could talk to him more easily, but I think alot of it is down to personal preference and luck of the draw with apts. I think the earlier the better, but he has been great about my mc.

Just the last thing to say is that the price structure at hh is good as I said above, but I think the treat without trying to make massive profits, which I don't think is true for many others and they really invest in science and review and improving things.

Anyway good luck with it Emz, difficult time I know as cycles went past the feeling seemed to get more and more desperate.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, lost the bottom of my post, but have rambled on ( sorry to all), but really know what you are going thru emz.

Love to everyone else and lovely news re all the scans and Kirky -twinnies! Congrats sweetie.
Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Just quickly popping on between work (got a wedding on today).

Welcome MrsF - as the other ladies said you will be in good hands at the HH.   with your first tx, there are lots of success stories on here xx

Kim - fab news re your scan and that you have been discharged   

Vicky82 -   for your EC on Monday!!!

Eco Girly - how exciting feeling movements, typical that baby wants to play when it's not supposed to   

Nina Jane -   for your review appt - when is it?  Mine is 20th Aug x

Pinni - thanks for much for the info   I will go and see my GP so see what I can get done.  Don't know if I will be able to afford the PGS and the immunes testing.  Still undecided on Mr T or Mr L.  I'm swinging towards Mr T now as he has such a good reputation.  Think I will take my mum with me as she looks like a bichon frise but there's a rottweiler in there somewhere   and she doesn't take no for an answer.  How are you getting on, what are your plans?

Hey to everyone else   , hope you are having nice weekends.

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh Emziola - i now have an alarming image of your mother in my head!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello Ladies (and especially new ladies.)

Just updated hall of fame (new ladies this can be found on reply 7 to this thread and gives you and indication of who everyone is and where they are with treatment etc).

Been a busy week here. Feel a bit better but fighting tooth and nail with hospit re kidney thing but wont bore you with that at the mo!

Welcome Maxim and Mrs F08  to the busiest thread on FF   

EcoGirly    the movements- I think I felt K a little bit at 14walthough that was very early....its so exciting!

Kirky Great news on the double trouble
Scooter great news on the scan

Pinni hi how you doing?  I read somewhere that HH are one of the few hospitals who plough their profits directly back into research x

Nina Jane how are you doing?  Its so hard sometimes wondering whether to carry on.  I always said I would only have 3 tx...Then I mmc on my third tx and decided "just one more go....and the rest as they say is history....

Hi to everyone else sorry no major personals, this hall of fame shows I am thinking of you all I trust xxx  Apologies that despite 4 attempts the justification on the hall of fame has gone weird...info all there just a bit messy!


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies , well it's a bit of a sad one from me tonight  

My appt with Mr L on Tuesday didnt go to well. Basically he confirmed that the doctors that done my ET said that it was really difficult and for my next cycle I would need to have my cervix dilated and have a hysterscopy. He said that
I could have it done at Hammersmith  but it will cost me another $2900 (sorry no pound button) on top of the treatment itself   we simply do not have the money to pay for it. I am going to have a chat with my GP to see if the NHS
will pay for it but i am not holding out much hope. I received a letter from Mr L today stating that my cervix is very narrow and I have an extreme retroversion of the uterus. This is since having my twins back in 2007. So im left with 
2 snowbabies that I may not even be able to use!    To top it I found out my SIL is expecting after only 1 month of trying!  So I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps.

So I'm taking some time out. Thank you to everyone on here for your help and advice over the past 2 months. Best of luck to everyone and you twin mums take care ......it's the best thing ever   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Aw Ryles hon      I really hope the NHS can do something for you.  I had to have a hysteroscopy after my mmc (to get rid of scarring) and ended up having to pay for it too.  Its just so frustrating and upsetting.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ryles - Im sorry to hear your news. Take care hun and hopefully the nhs will cough up and we'll see you back here soon   xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryles


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hello, 
just thought im goin to make a more conscience effort to post on here regularly, and try to keep up with you girls....
this is were i am at the moment.....
i started my injections last monday, not really liking them however not really experiencing many side effects much to my suprise.I have my supressed scan on the 17th, I keep thinking -- if but maybe's and imagining every scenario possible, i have had cysts in the past which is how I discovered that I would need IVF. Im a little worried that they may grow back and cause a problem for our treatment....as i know it can be stopped mid cycle. fingers crossed it will all go well though and everything will go fine .....


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katie-HH have been very good in that respect. Not sure what type of cysts you had, but I had a fluid filled cyst develop during supression. After the first supression scan, they got me to inject morning and night for a week in an effort to get rid of it. Unfortunately it didn't, so after the 2nd scan, all they did was get me in the next day and drained it in a simple procedure similar to egg collection, then I just started stimming a couple of days later. HH seem a lot more flexible in that way that other clinics x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Girls
I am due to start my 1st cycle of IVF the day after we come back from our honeymoon on the 14th September 2010.
I was diagnosed with stage 1 endometriosis in May and had a lap and dye carried out to laser off some of the endo.  

My 2nd consultation with Geoffrey Trew last Friday was awful - he said that my AMH test result was only 6.5 and I am only 36 years old.  My ultrasound scane on day 5 showed 6 follicles on my left ovary and only 1 follicle on my right.

He has advsised me to go straight to IVF with a short protocol antagonist - words which I didn't even understand until this weekend.  He said my chances are low but still better than if we did nothing as the chances of conceiving natrually were minimal.

Are Hammersmith always so conservative?  What are they like?  I have read some really good things and some not so great reports.  I was thinking about the Lister but I actually like Mr Trew and feel like he is doing all he can to get me and my soon to be husband our longed for baby.  Talk about a wedding pressie - IVF!


As we are funding this oursleves I really would appreciate any help!
Love H


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Helana, 

I know how you feel. I am under MrT and he says it as it is. My Dh really liked that about him. We thought we were having IVF as a drastic step and he said outright the chances with IVF were near to nothing but with ICSI we would have a 65% chance. It was a massive shock, as I still thought there was a small chanve of a natural conception. I think he knows what he is doing, Im now preg with twins and very grateful for him changing us to ICSI. We self funded too and it isn't cheap, but Mr T is known as one of the top 10 ferility dr's in the country. Got to be a good sign. Congrats on your wedding - have an amazing time! Where are you going on your Honeymoon? Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning Ladies,
sorry i have been AWOL for a while. it has been due to work stress and having regular fainting episode.




Ryles    for you and DH.


Kirky- Congrats on twinnies, so happy for you.




Scooter - Glad to hear 12 weeks scan went well, now you can slowly begin to relax and enjoy pg.




Welcome to all the newbies, sending you positive  vibes and    






Push, Mini and Mackster, hope you are all enjoying being mummies. hope little darlings are not keeping you awake at night




Eco- girly Yah for movements. i actually started feeling the butterfly  flutters at 15 weeks but never recognised it for what it was. they are really amazing.


afm, so consultant last week and she referred me to the cardiologist because of the regular fainting attack. she also said i need a regular growth scan as baby is measuring too big for date (3 weeks over  ) 


may


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi,
thanks vivky feeling so much more confident now, knowing that has eliminated one the factors that could go wrong, phew....
I think one of my side effects with my injections is that i feel constantly hungry....  
Helen...I have found that to get any info early on with the HH is like pulling teath but in their defence they do know what they are doing i think the thing i found most difficult was the not knowing wat was going on....and dates etc.. however I have found the more knowledge you have and using the correct terminology the the doc's and nurses are more forth coming with info.... have a grrrreat honeymoon x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi KimC
I feel so relieved now that you have reassured me as I just wasn't prepared for what Mr T said but he does know what he us doing and I have read such good things about him.
Suppose I never thought I'd be told at 35/36 that I would have such poorly ovaries. 
I did get pregnant once 5 years ago but it went away and I felt so guilty as I didn't even know then whether I wanted children and hear I am 5 years later and I would do anything to just have 1 baby.
We are having our honeymoon in Santorini for 1 week and are then going to New Zealand and Australia for 3 weeks at Christmas hence why Mr T wants us to start in a month.

So fantastic that it's worked for u! Keeping everything crossed for u.

Hx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow Helena that sounds like a fab honeymoon!

Emz, did you find the thread re immunes? The only thing I'd say that I forgot b4 is that it costs a lot, might give you an answer, but might not either. Don't know how you feel about it, but you could just push for steroids and aspirin. I find immunes really difficult and I am a scientist, but one of the best books on the subject is by Alan Beer "is your body baby friendly", but there are also loads of discussions re immunes on threads and loads of people seem to be talking about high chlamydia. I have to admit I find it all a bit overwhelming.

Thanks for asking about my treatment, I will either start down regulating early- mid Sep, depending on our old friend AF. Been travelling a but recently, which usually makes her sulk!

TB, good luck for sorting out those naughty stones. Well done for HoF, really admire and appreciate all the work you put into it.

Ryles, good luck for getting the NHS to pay your funding.

Love to everyone else.

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Martha - I'd love to know the image you've conjoured up of my mum, she's not that bad really - she'd be really miffed if she knew what I thought   

Ryles   - hope you can get it on the NHS.  I had mine on the NHS because (I think) an NHS procedure has caused it.  (I had a laparoscopy and D&C after my ectopic).  Even so, if you need it done you should be entitled on the NHS but you will have to wait a bit longer for it.  Good luck hun xx

Katieo -   with your tx.  Like Vicky said they will monitor you closely and if necessary drain the cysts xx

Helana - your wedding and honeymoon sounds fabulous.  Sorry to hear about your shocks with Mr T.  If you like him I would stick with him as he does know what he is doing.  I can't fault the tx I've had at the HH.   with everything xx

May - hope you are doing better   

TB - sorry you are having such a rotten time of it all, hope you get it sorted soon   Well done on keeping up with HoF after all you have got going on.  Next time though I would like it to say Emziola pg with twins !! 

Pinni - thanks again for the info, I've got lots of homework to do   .  Not long til the d/r, I'm hoping I can start again Sep/Oct.  I'll find out more at my review.  Hope the old witch turns up on time x

Big hello to Vicky, Kim, Scooter, Mackster, Pushoz, Elcfoxy, MrsGG, EG, LMS, Nina-Jane, MrsF and anyone else I've missed.

Emz xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by

Helana welcome! I was given a tiny chance of getting to ET with my one cycle at HH (was told 1%) so hang in there. My eggs are suppposedly knackered and I have managed not only K through HH but also E naturally after.  So sorry to hear about your loss but welcome to the thread

 KatieO

Emz...I would love to put that hon! x  

better go knackered and am in need of junk tv in the form of Eastenders lol


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Girls
Its so great having this thread as I don't feel quite so alone anymore and its slowly starting to make sense.  Learning all the terminology is going to take ages!

I have booked my co-ordination appointment for the 27th August as my hubby to be is so busy with work at the moment but knowing what my memory is like I wanted to leave it as late as possible in the month otherwise I would probably forget all what the nurses say about the drugs etc.  I have also posted my prescription and am nervously waiting the phone call asking me for payment, no idea how much the drugs will be........hope they won't be too extortionate.

Just one silly question, when do I start seeing any of the doctors and at what stage after I start the drugs?  I don't quite know whether I will see Mr T again or not or whether he now hands me over to his "team" as it were.  Does anyone know?

The only strange thing is that for the past few months on day 5 of my cycle my endometrium lining has been quite thick at around 6.8mm and one of the docs who scanned me 2 weeks ago at HH thought that I wasn't shedding my lining properly which is possibly due to my endo and very clotty bleeding for 1-2 days only each month(sorry if TMI!) - will that affect me starting the IVF?  Mr T didn't presribe any pill or anything and he reviewed the ultrasound scan that was done, he didn't actually mention my lining at all.  Just wondered if anyone else had a similar problem.

I have read so many of your posts and all of your stories are so inspiring and have given me hope to stay positive.

Love H


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Helana,

I don't know anything about endo so can't help there! I was on short protocol (antagonist) and it cost £700 and a bit more for the prescription with serano healthcare. You have to hope not to see MrT again! You only see him again if you need a follow up appointment if you get a negative (BFN) so please God that's it for him! Next you get your co-ord with your named nurse, takes about an hour and a bit if you're doing the paperwork etc at the same time. Then youstart your stimm's and call the hosp to let them know you have started, then they book you in for a scan between days 7-9 of your cycle. Then if all is well you are booked in for Egg collection and then Embryo Transfer. As far as seeing dr's go you see the sonographers and then the team at Egg collection. They can always pullin a doctor if you need one, but I was lucky enough not to need them. 

Hope it all goes well for you!

Pinni - glad you know when you are starting again, fingers crossed for this tx xx

TB - How are yo feeling now? Any better?

Mackster - How are your delicious boys doing?

Push - Were are you hun? How are your twinnies doijng - does anyone know how Push is doing? Any names yet? xx

AFM - Knackered and off my food, so trying to drink plenty of water to keep me going. Just having to eat when Im feeling like it rather when I would have done in the past! 

xxxx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi all,
im officialy obsessed with FF....  ... I cant stay off it....... 
thank u all for your  welcome msg's... i  love reading alll the possitive comments... 
wat side effects did you have with the injections?
x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Katie - Bloating!!! I was quite hungry but so so bloated! I know some ladies get headaches etc too... Have you got any side effects?! x


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi kim,
omg I am constantly hungry and bloated thank goodnes for that, i  did wonder what was wrong with me..hahaha, i  see  that you have twins congratulations, how did you decide how many embies to transfer back was it your choice or the embriologist ?  x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Katie, the embryologist has a big say as the pct can determine how many
there are a few rules that are all explained in the booklet about the treatment

How are everyone?

Em - my appointment is 25th August - I was really surprised at how fast it has come

xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katie-Just read you are NHS. There are some guidelines set out in the back you got at your co-ordiantion appt.

They will only put one back unless

a. You are over 35
b. This is your 2nd+ attempt
c. You do not have a top graded embryo available

If you are self funded there is more freedom in regards to 1/2 put back

There are quite a few on here who had only 1 put back and have been sucessful. Also, don't forget there is still a minimal chance of twins with a single embryo transfer due to the chance of the embryo dividing after transfer into indenticle twins

Hope that helps xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yep Katie, think those are the official guideines. It never hurts to ask if you want two put back in, but like Vicky said you still have great chances of pregnancy with one embryo. I was given a 65% chanve of pregnancy with one embryo. Then with two embryo's I was given a 71% chance of pregnancy but only a 25% chance of twins. So it only went up by 6%. I had loads of sleepless nights about what to do as we had a self funded cycle. I decided in the end that as I had so many good quality blasts I would try and give an opportunity of life to 2 before they get frozen. There is tons of info on here abour elective single embryo transfger and def worth a read.

Hi LMS! How are you doing? Glad you have your appointment thru - not long to go now xx

Hey Vicky - how are you and bubba? 

AFM - I feel so sick! Ive been so lucky up till now. Woke up several times in the night feeling rough and this morning hasn't improved. Yuck! xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Emz / Pinni - I have the Dr Beer book and it is excellent. Initially I just could not get my head around the immunes stuff, but his book is great - also one of the amazing FFs created an immunes FAQ which explains everything:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Emz - do you have any health insurance? Several of the girls have Simply Health and their policies covered the cost of immune testing, including the Chicago / NK tests (which are the very £££ ones). Might be worth looking into if it means saving a couple of grand?

Really hope you GP can help you out with at least the Level 1 tests.

Oh, and re; Hidden C - you can send the sample yourself to the lab in Athens and they charge only 90 euros. The FedEx was about £50 (two day delivery) - but still, all up it was less than the £200 charged by some clinics (then you have the consult fee on top of that).


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I have Dr Beers book if anyone would like to buy it from me, its brand new and unused!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Mighty mini! Hows lucas? Have you moved him into his own room? How is the sleep?

Emz - Im so sorry - Im sure I posted to you yesterday but can't see it on either thread. Just wanted to say I really hope this last fresh cycle is the one. Bring on the twinnies, you really deserve it hunny xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Me and bubbs are good thanks, looking forward to gender scan, 12 days to go


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ooo how exciting! That'll come round in no time at all. Im still going for it's a boy, are you still thinking it may now be a girl? xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

kim - yeah hes in his own room, we couldn't stand his grunting and groaning anymore!! We all sleep much better now! Only wakes once in the night!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies!

LMS - I know, I was really pleased at how quickly mine came through......it's good to get the ball rolling again.  Hope you are well xx  Do you know your next step?

Kim - hope you aren't feeling so yucky now xx

Kdb - I will definitely have a look at getting the book (will get on to Mini).  Must admit it all goes over my head a bit and I know Mr. T will dismiss it!  Do you know if Simply Health will take you in if they know you will be asking them to cough up for the tests or is it for existing policy holders only - if that makes sense?  Some insurance companies won't pay out for existing conditions etc or for the first 6 months or something.  Would be good to know more before I give them a call - don't want to cock things up   .

Mini - have PM'd you re the book.  Glad that Lucas is settling in to his own room xx

Vicky - not long now til your scan, how exciting!

Hope everyone else is having a good day, I've just got back from work....DH is cooking chicken pesto pasta mmmm and then I'll be watching Enders and Holby - not that I'm a soapaholic!

Enjoy your evening ladies   

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by with news....lol totally not related to HH though but......  My 2nd op date has kind of come through (to be confirmed 100% tomorrow) and should be on 26th  but have to be in hospital at least the day before if not the day before that.....    . Actually its taken so long but now I am totally bricking it as I have just realised its really gonna happen....  They are going to take my stone out surgically which will mean 1 or 2 nights in afterwards.....I will be away from my girls for 4 days and not looking forward to that at all    but hopefully no more pain after the recovery period!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

At least it will be over and done with now TB     

Emz - No Pm as yet!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Have pm'd you now - sorry had a blind panic at the doof doofs


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning All
I have just finished reading a great book on IVF by "Kate Brain" called "The Complete Guide to IVF" and I am so much better informed now, I am still finding it really hard to concentrate on my forthcoming wedding which is in 3 weeks (!) but I feel a lot more positive about doing my 1st cycle of IVF now.

I paid for my drugs yesterday, cost be £1013 from Serano Healthcare that Mr T recommended, seems an awful lot of money and just hope its all worth it.

I have also spend a small fortune on blood tests this month, I am with "Simply Health Care" through my partners work and just wondered if there any of you had any experience of claiming some of these blood tests back?  Also I have had the routine bloods through HH but am due to see my GP tomorrow night and wondered if I needed to have any more tests done and if she is willing to do them on the NHS then so much the better - I have been reading about tests for "immunes" - can anyone shed any light on this?


Finally when I was at HH last Friday there was a lovely lady who I got chatting to who was seeing Mr T after me and she even offered me a lift to Acton Station but I had to rush off as had an urgent call from my office and I didn't get a chance to say goodbye or to thank her for chatting to me  - if that person is you please let me know!

Have a great day everyone!
Love H


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, this, is such a long way away, but just want to know how feasible this will be for us for the future

We have 3 frosties so if we want/need to use them we can pay private to do one FET cycle for a brother/sister for bubbs in a few years

I understand that on a FET cycle you have to continue the patches and progesterone to 12 weeks? Whats he average cost of the drugs for a FET cycle including the drugs to 12 weeks?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Helana - good luck with your wedding! How exciting 

There is an entire board dedicated to immunes - it is a BIG subject and can take a bit of reading to get your head around it. One of the FFs wrote an easy-to-follow FAQ which is at the top of the board, so I would suggest you start there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Most women don't look into immune testing unless they've had multiple miscarriages or several failed cycles with good quality embryos. What is your treatment history?

I am having / have had some of the tests done as I was recently diagnosed with autoimmune hypothyroid, and if you have one immune disease then there is a higher chance you'll have others (eg, blood clotting) - at the very least I am expecting to have raised NK (natural killer) cells (which think the embryo is a disease and attack it, so reduces your chance of a healthy pg).

It is GREAT that you are with Simply Health. Several FFs have policies with them and they have been able to claim back pretty much all of the costs of the investigations / tests - including immunes.

You could ask your GP to do the Level 1 tests for you (listed on the immunes thread / in FAQ) but be prepared for them to say no as some of the tests are expensive. If you can confirm with your health insurance that they will cover it, it may be easier just to get the Level 1 and 2 tests all done together, maybe with Dr Gorgy in Wimpole St (but you may need to see his partner first (Dr Eskander) as he is the one registered with health insurers.

If anything *does* come up in your immunes tests, you may need Dr G to do the prescriptions for you as I am not aware of anyone receiving immune tx at Hammersmith. Some of the medical community dismiss immunes when it comes to m/c or sub-fertility / infertility.

Good luck


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi kdb

I had a miscarriage 5 years ago but very early but my main concern is that I have endometriosis and although its only mild, it was on both of my ovaries so the surgeon lasered and cut it out where she could and there is quite a lot of research saying the endometriosis may be linked to an impaired immune system or something along those lines.

I guess I just feel that I don't have time on my side as although I'm about to turn 36 and my hubby to be is 34, my AMH is low of low at 6.5 so I am worried about the IVF failing as my chances of success with it according to Mr T are lower than ladies whose AMH is normal.

Plus we are self funding and the 1st cycle at HH is costing us around £5,000 including all our tests and consultations and although we can just about afford 3 cycles at either HH/Lister I am worried that multiple attempts might deplete my already crap ovaries even more.

I will speak to my GP tomorrow night and see what she says.  She has been really good so far so fingers crossed.  I will also call Simply Health today and see if I can claim back some of our tests, here's hoping!

When are you starting your next cycle at HH?

Love H


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vick - The drugs for FET are cheap. can't think what we paid but its much cheaper cos there is no gonal F. For the cycle and drugs we paid £1800


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Helana  Yes you are right about the link between endo and immunes. I bought Dr Alan Beer's book (maybe you could buy Mini's copy!) and just looked it up.

If you can get the tests on SH then you will save £1-2k so def worth calling them. If you send a personal message to "Dolly Rage" she has just been reimbursed by SH. She told me:

_"My work healthcare is provided by a company called SimplyHealth. And they actually have a whole para in the policy handbook that deals with fertility - fertility treatments are listed as one of the excluded areas but then it says this does not apply to fertility investigations. So they know the investigations are related to fertility. . __...Oh and did Dr G tell you that he isn't registered with the insurers but the other doc is - Mr eskander -so we had to use his name .... One thing to bear in mind is that Dr G does not deal with the insurers directly - this made me laugh a bit - he just wants you to pay and then claim it back yourself. "

---

_That's great that you have a good GP - hopefully she will at least do the Level 1 immunes. The NK test (maybe also the TH1:TH2 cytokine ratio test) have to be sent to Chicago so you'll prob have to see Dr G for those (which are Level 2). He may suggest others related to the endo.I am not cycling at HH anymore - had IUI there in November but always intended to move to CRGH for IVF as the protocols there are more tailored and less conservative. I am someone who wants a say in what my protocol is  I've done WAY too much reading on fertility stuff, so says my DH  Best of luck, PM me if you have any other Qs.xoxoxkd


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Helena - I didn't pay for any of my scans, hcg, or bloods and Im with BUPA, they paid for all investigations and I paid for the medicine and the IVF cycle, didn't end up paying for the consultations with Mr T either. 

Hope you get the same treatement!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Have just been told baby has 1 in 30 risk for Downs. I'm having a more detailed scan at FMC on Friday and am praying for good news. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all!

Scooter -       all is well on Friday.

Katie - hi and welcome. FF is great and this thread is so friendly and informative. Good luck for your treatment.

Helena - hi and welcome too. Your honeymoon sounds fab! All the best for your wedding and your treatment cycle.

Kim -    i wasn't at hh on friday but i'm sure the ladies there appreciated your smiles! Thanks tho and hope your not feeling too sick   

Vicky - oooh not long til you find out - exciting! Do you have an inkling?

TB - glad you got your op date through. Hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well xx

AFM - i am now PUPO!!!! Had the call on friday from the embryologist to say from the 7 embies, 4 survived the thaw and that they were happy to try and take them to blasts with ET on monday. I was a nervous wreck all weekend, with a few tears too   . Called them first thing on monday and they told me there were some nice looking blasts for transfer. So i went in and had 2 blasts transferred! Was quite funny as well as embarrassing as i have ET under sedation, so have to achieve a full bladder through IV fluids. 3 bags and 3 trips to theatre later i was finally ready! After the 1st check, they took someone else into theatre for an IUI which took a bit longer than they expected and i in the meantime couldn't hold my bladder any longer and had to go for a pee, undoing all their work    . I was sooooo embarrassed and kept apologising but they were all lovely.

So the 2ww   has begun! Just hoping i make it to OTD this time as last time i started bleeding 4/5 days before


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scooter hang in there I was one in 40 with K and one in 37 with E I think.  Didnt have any extra scans or anything though.....I know someone who was a one in two.  Sending lots of   

Lilac congrats on being pupo!

AFM op situation still not what I would want...almost a week away from the girls......admission on the Monday, Xray on the Tuesday, op on the Thursday...in til probably the Saturday....so what is the plan on the Wednesday?...bed squatting it seems, no reason to be in save that I will be keeping my bed from being used by anyone else on the Thursday.........


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-   for you hun x

TB-Hope you get things sorted xx

Lilac-Congrats on being PUPO , GL hun. Am kind of thinking boy, but not sure why xx

Hope everyone else is keeping ok xxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Evening ladies, hope you are all well

Scooter - i'm      all goes well on Friday, will be thinking of you x

TB - I know being away from your babies is going to be difficult but the long term benefits of getting it done now will out weigh it hopefully.  No pain and hopefully no more more hospital trips.  Do you have support while you'll be in hospital and when you get home afterwards?    

Lilac - congratulations on being PUPO x

Vicky - wow not long till your gender scan, how exciting x

Kim - hope you and your wee bundles are doing well x

Kirky - how are you feeling?

Martha - hope your well hun x

Emz - your review will soon be here x

Helena - hello and welcome, your wedding and honeymoon sound fab x

Kate - Hi and welcome, good luck with your cycle.  Is it you or DH thats military?  Our first 2 cycles were military funded as I was out in Gib.  

Push, Mackster and Mini - hope our latest mummies are well x

AFM well we had a busy weekend in Devon visiting family and friends so been feeling a bit tired since we got back yesterday.  I've had some pain down my right side definately feels like its my ovary, we've had it checked out and they believe its stretching.  They checked my urine and listened into Bubbs and everything is great.  Because there was 3 last time they never listened in this is the first time we have heard a heartbeat and it was amazing it brought me to tears.  I feel like i over reacted now but at least i'm reassured for now.  Its going to be a long 6 months   

Hello to everyone int he gang i've missed

Lou x x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

TB - great news that the op has come through.  I hope your time in hospital goes quickly and you will soon be with your girlies again and it will all be worth it in the end   xx

Helana - glad the ball is rolling for you....have you found the mystery lady yet? 

Kdb - I phoned simply health and they said they no longer cover maternity or fertility and that it was only for old policy holders.  I called BUPA too and they said you would probably have to be with them a couple of years before you would be eligible......I have made an appt with my GP though for a couple of weeks time to see if I can get level 1 on the nhs.  If not I will have to swallow it.

Scooter   I have everything crossed for you for Friday hun   

Lilac   on being PUPO!! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you   Here's some     for you xx

Lou - so glad everything is going well for you.  You're w/e sounds hectic, hope you had a nice time.

Hi to everyone else....must go, DH has just cooked dinner (Yes he does most of the cooking)   

Em xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hey everyone,
thanks to everyone who gave me all the great info about the amount of embies that can be transfered not feeling quite sooooo anxious now, Iv been quite concerned about only tranfering one back but I know they will only do what is best for me...  

scooter hope all goes well....GL.

lilac thanx for the welcome msg...you must be sooooo excited now on your 2ww 

loubes - hi its my hubby thats in the army, we're based in germany unfortunately DH is going afgan in march so time is of the essence with this cycle especialy......are u military? When u were in Gib did you get sent to the HH ? 

Im not enjoying the injections at all..  ....today they have made me soooo tired, im bloated, constantly hungry, and iv had a massive headache all day and some strange twinges around the ovaries... other than that im feeling quite chipper hahaha    ...xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Lilac -   Firstly congrats on being PUPO - it's a real wrench waiting to go to blast, but so pleased your twinnies are back on board xx

The woman was called Lyla Lac....something or other! The 3 women got called for the ET and I just stood up and smiled at them all!!! What a dohnut! I was sure it had to be you!!!!  

TB - Be a good patient and rest when they say rest! I know you don't want to be away from your gorg girlies, but better get it right first time and not rush it!!!

Loubes - Ahh Im so pleased you heardx the heartbeat - that must be amazing xxx Will I hear the heartbeats with twins or don't they do it for multimples? Anyway, Im so pleased everything seems fine, its always best to get it checked and put your mind at rest xx

Emz - how did you swing a DH that does all the cooking?! How can I retrain mine to do that?!!!!! xx


Katie - I didn't like the injections either - the pains in the ovazries wore me down after the first week altogether!

Hi to everyone! Im shattered, so going to get a cold crisp glass of appletiser and sup it on the couch!

Nite xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Scooter, it never rains.... fingers crossed for friday. Was your score for Thomas on the low side?

Im stuck in the house of horrendous behaviour... housebound as it looks like poor Ben has measles. Why do people not vaccinate their children?? My poor baby is covered head to toe in rash plus he has ear and throat infection. Alec is going stir crazy and bouncing off the walls.  Gaaahhh!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Here here Mrs GG! im always banging on about immunisations to the parents at my nursery. The MMR is perfectly safe, if you're really worried then cough up and pay to have them individually!!!! Your poor little boy, it's a horrid illness. Hope he bounces back soon.

(sorry for high horse moment there - bit of a work bug of mine  )


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Scooter good luck on Friday, we also had a high risk score decided to get a second opinion and went to the Fetal medical in Harley St, they do a more indepth test than current NHS ones. 

It came back a little better not much but we have decided to carry on and hope for the best.

Take care
Tots


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

scooter - Aww hun    I'm sure everything will be fine chicken     

Lilac - woooooooo hoooooooooo!!       

TB -    

Mrs GG - flaming 'eck!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mrs GG that really annoys me about people not vaccinating.  I knew the Dr at the centre of the whole MMR debacle - used to work with him kinda (lovely chap by the way) and I still had my kids done without any qualms. Hope B improves soon. K is being a monkey at the moment and is doing the turning on the tears plus the "Its not fair" thing....E is dosed up with calpol tonight as canines are a'comin.

HB sounds are great arent they loubes?  I had a doppler and was addicted to hearing my girls.....    Re cover for girls, ex is taking the week I am in hospital off work (although working from home before I go in on the monday and maybe part of the wednesday as they have said maybe I can go home for a couple of hours   ) I should be out the weekend 28/29 so its bank holiday and he is dropping me and the girls half way to my parents (they are coming the other half) on the Tues for 5-7 days before picking me up again half way.  So hopefully I should be ok.  However was trying to explain to him that I would need to pack for going into hosp and cornwall the sunday before and he said I could pack for cornwall when I get out of hospital.....   )  Enough of my moaning.  

Will aim to update hall of fame in the next couple of days and once next week.  For now I have birthday cards to make.....!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Scooter - Im sorry - I didn't see your post. That must be a little scary, but its still a small chance, and they aren't always right Ive been told. Good luck with your follow up, my Mum had the scan and they said high risk and the follow  up gave her the all clear, and my sis is just fine.         coming your way xxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

TB- hmmmmm men they only think to a point don't they! Glad you've got some support though, hope you get homefor a few hours.

KimC- they wouldn't listen for the heartbeats when there was triplets as they prob couldnn't distinguish between them all and mine I'm sure they will try with twins and if you ask I'm sure they will try x

Kate- yes I'm a nurse in the navy although DH is military as well. This is ihow I ended up at HH as that's where they referred us to. How long have you been in Germany?  We are in Portsmouth now. HH are great and have and will stay there for future self funded attempts x


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Evening all, 

This is a busy busy place and i'm still struggling to keep up with everyone and all that goes on -probably normal but yesterday I was convinced  it was Monday (and kept on telling people at work it was Monday - oops) and even today i'm not quite sure where I am in the week!    

TB - good luck for op, can't be pleasant but sure you'll feel a darned sight better afterwards. 

Scooter - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hi Katie - i'm also NHS funded and was told 1 embryo only, but to be honest I'm OK with that (this time anyway) - just hoping I get that far right now! Feeling soooo grateful right now for any form of NHS funding and hoping it doesn't disappear any time soon   I know what you mean about injections - my DH is doing them for me and doing a good job, I'm finally relaxed ish about them but as a needle hater am never going to be able to do them meself! The bruising and side effects i'm not enjoying - but in a way it's a sign that something's happening so stay positive!!! 

Helena - good luck with wedding etc and then treatment, an exciting few months ahead of you ...

AFM - went for supressed scan yesterday morning, only to be told I'm NOT supressed!   DOH - I feel very supressed, or is that stressed n hormonal! Anyway, me linings too thick so gotta go back next week for another scan. Have had v proper period (sorry TMI possibly) and headachy (despite gallons of water) and generally a bit urgh so feel a bit frustrated at being another week on buserelin. Can anyone reassure me that it's all OK and this cycle isn't doomed - i know it's common to take longer to downreg but the irrational side of me is seeing the worst! AAAGH. 

Greetings to everyone else and thinking of you all, roll on Friday ...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Maxim most people do manage to down reg (some just take longer than others). OK so I am one of those really really unusual people who didnt (on my 2nd tx cycle)....so maybe you dont want to hear from me at all.....seriously though it is quite common to take longer (but as you say you KNOW that already   ) Good luck now stop feeling stressed and get suppressing...


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey max
i had to down reg for an extra week the 1st cycle, it all fell with the dates of the scans my first cycle was a thursday day 21 and then thursday scan - exactly 14 days but on 2nd cycle i was day 21 on the friday so supressed scan on the tuesday day 25 and all was good - don't get down heartened but make sure you have enough burselin! i know it took mw 2 attampts to get prescription they kept trying to put it off!!

afm review on 25 august, got a letter from a carby - she wants to see us in clininc to discuss any changes and possible further investigstions?!? anyone else had this??

i am now a bit both chuffed it has come through so quick but on the same sense confused that further investigations are mentioned


xXX


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks LMS and TwiceBlessed - my new mantra is 'stop stressing get supressing'  Love It!  Let's just hope i don't start saying that aloud in the office today!

Good luck with yr review LMS - at least it's coming up soon.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi LMS,

I would imagine it's a standard letter that prepares you for more investigations. They may have reviewed what happened and have a new question that needs answering. It's all to improve your next cycle. Pleased you got your date thru. Hope it goes really well xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hello ladies,
hope ur all well today....loving the mantra stop stressin get supresin hahaha  

loubes we've been in germany for just over a year its lovely.but i have to say its not much fun traveling for every appointment ....that must have been a nightmare traveling to and from Gib for the appoitments, how did you manage, my stress at the moment is the flying really, im just hoping that im one of the very few that respond ''correctly'' and dont have to fly too much, how long did you wait to fly back to Gib after your ET? 

maxim that must be horrible if you're a needle hater, im not even really bothered by anything like that at all but when it comes to injecting myself im not exactly enthusiastic...but like you say its something we need to be possitive about it....  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yoo hoo!

KatieO - sorry to hear the jabs are making you feel horrible   

Maxim - another week should do the trick, like you said it is normal for some ladies to take longer xx

LMS - I'm sure it is nothing to worry about and you know you are going to see Ms C - she is so thorough and on the ball.  I wish I could see her every time - she really needs to step up now and become a consultant!   

Kim - hey hunny, how is it all going?  Are you still going in to work?  Luckily for me DH enjoys cooking so I'm not going to stop him.  I do chip in every now and then, usually Sunday roasts or an odd night in the week but I do the majority of the housework and keep all the finances in check so I think we have got a pretty good balance between us.  Tough if not   

Mrs GG - that is so unfair, hope Ben is better soon   

TB - sounds like you've got it all under control and you are still updating HoF!!!  Are you Wonder Woman in disguise?   

AFM - I've got a wedding at work tomorrow and Saturday so will be busy busy busy....at least I can chill on Sunday, even if my feet will be throbbing.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

KatieO- It was the flying that did me in as I hate flying.  I was really lucky and I took leave both times so I was in UK for the whole of the 2ww.  DH was based in Plymouth at the time so it was a double whammy for travelling.  I travelled back 2 days after our first failed cycle and because it was triplets I was sent back to UK as soon as we had the 6 week scan.

AFM - well some little s**t broke into our shed and out building last night.  He took both doors off the hinges and left them propped up against the house, strangely though after going to all that trouble he took nothing.    not that we have a lot out there BBQ, gas bottle some of DH's tools and our bikes which aren't expensive.  He obviously didn't like the look of our stuff or as DH says he may have been assessing what size van to bring back tonight   .  I think i may have disturbed them with one of my frequent nightly loo trips.

Hope your all well

Lou x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes    to the person who broke in

Em- Hope you get to rest sunday x

Katie-Didnt realise you were in germany. Are you going to be staying over in england when you are later in the stimming stages, as there is the possiblity of having to come in consecutive days for scans

LMS-GL for your review appt x

Maxim-Hope that you are fully supressed next week so you can get on with the cycle, soem clincis don't do supressed scans until people have been d/r for 3 weeks, to prevent ppl worrying if they arent supressed straight away so dont worry x

TB-Hope ur ok hun xx

MrsGG-   To those who don't vacinate, its something I feel quite strongly about 

Hope everyone else is ok. Not much to report here, looking forward to my midwife appt next tues x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh Vicky, didn't realise your appt was that soon, how exciting!

Loubes - little   , good job you are peeing lots by the sound of things!


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hey ladies,

vicky...im really not sure wat to do as I dont really have any family in london, so to be honest if i was to stay in the uk its goin to be very expensive if i was  to travel down to the appointments, also if i stay in london it will be...so im just figuring that all out really but trying to not get too stressed about it really, but il have to figure it out soon as i have my first supressed scan this tuesday and im just   that im the role model patient, is there some sort of protocol for example if you have the scan done and your not supressed then whats the proceedure surely they dont want to see you the next day.....who knows....but any info on that would be really helpful....

loubes.....cant believe someone did that and took nothing   .... why would anyone put themselves out like that to just walk away....did make me chuckle tho.....I was so sorry to read about your girls ...   .... 
that was lucky to have taken leave both times..... can i ask were you classed as nhs or were you under MOD? 

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

CAPS AS POSTING FROM PHONE. KATIE IF YOU ARE NOT SUPRESSED THEY WILL GET YOU TO CONTINUE DOWN REGGING FOR ANOTHER WEEK AND SEE YOU A WEEK LATER. ITS MORE IN THE STIM STAGE WHERE UR MORE LIKELY TO COME IN CLOSER TOGETHER BUT ALL DEPENDS HOW U RESPOND. IF U NEED IT ANY NIGHT THERE IS A CHEAPISH HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS ONE TUBE STOP UP FROM HAMERSMITH HOSP X


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Loubes - I can't believe someone would do that! It must have been a wonderful moment for you hearing the heartbeat, hope you are continuing to feel well

Mrs GG - Poor Ben, hope he isn't too miserable and you aren't all going stir crazy stuck indoors

Totyu - keeping everything crossed for your little baby  .  We had also decided not to have any invasive tests.

Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts.  I had my scan at the Fetal Medicine clinic today and they have given me a risk of 1 in 8000, very different from 1 in 30!  The scan was very thorough and it was really reassuring to see baby again.

Goodluck to our cycling ladies, hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

wooooo hooooooooooooo  so pleased for you hun


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news scooter x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Scooter, what a difference and what a relief. How did they get it so wrong? Nothing like cranking up the stress levels!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just sneaking by to see if any news from scooter and pleased tosee what it was Great news!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Scooter- I am so so pleased for you, I have been thinking about you all week. I'm ok thanks just wish I could go to sleep for the next 25 weeks. We've had an alarm put on our shed now more for peace of mind then protecting our stuff as there is nothing in their that can't be replaced.

KateO- we were classed as private as gibraltar med centre paid for the treatment. We were classed as being at a disadvantage as there was no IVF treatment available in Gib. So they paid fr our travelling and accomm costs in London. We had a letter from our med centre asking for the invoice to be sent to them directly.

Hope all our ladies are well, have a great weekend peeps x x x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning Girls
Is anyone going through IVF who has endometriosis?  I just wondered what their stance is on testing us girls for immune issues as this seems to be quite commonly founded in girls with endo.

Mr Trew hasn't mentioned it to me but other websites and clinics seem to do a few extra tests on their patients before they start their IVF cycle if they have endo as it can be linked to miscarriage and affect implantations (or so I have read!).

Love H


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Scooter - Im so so pleased to hear your news! Bloomin big difference tho   Unecessary stress for you hey. So pleased your precious LO is ok, and like you said - it's always fab to get to peek at them again!

Have a relaxing and happy weekend hun xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies 
Hope everyone is well?

Helena-I have endo had 2 laps and dyes, has cystectmies and had lazering done on my pelvic region, last lap was in April 2008 and was told by my consultant that I would fall pregnant within months prob as I woudl be really fertile!
Well by August last year I had given up hope and Docs reffered me to local hospital where I saw a fertility nurse who had a specilist come in and tell me I would never concieve naturally but no reason why.  They sent me off for a HSG die test, more ultrasounds, blood tests for hormones etc and then I got reffered to HH.  That was in November last year and in Jan HH rang and said I would have an appointment early feb which I did, started d/r in March after AF and had to d/r for an extra couple of wks as my lining was still too thick.  They did keep an eye on my cysts when they did the scans and I was so worried they would make have another lap and cancle by treatment but they didn't.  They kept a close eye on them and said that I was PSCO on my overies but probally because of the drugs.  We finally got to E/C end of April and they got 8 eggs and 4 that fetilised.  They wanted me to go to Blast which I was worried about incase they wilted, by day 5 when we went back the embriologist said that 3 weren't of good quality and one that was the best they could ask for (still feeling a bit negative and not really beliving him as he was so positive bless him) so had blasto and then when we did the test 11 days later was amazed by big fat BFP!!!!


Sorry its soo long winded but just wanted to give you some light at the end of the tunnel, im now 17wks pg and treat everyday as a mircle, my friends keep saying enjoy it as it goes fast and they don't know about the IVF but to be honest I have been through so much I will be happy when the baby is in my arms.

AFM-Not much to report here dh and I went to Mothercare world today omg! don't think I want to go there on a wend again!! looked at the Phil & Teds dh is in love with it and I must admit its pretty cool just not sure it will fit in my car, anyone else got theres yet?
 
Have joined the NCT and waiting for a date for our NHS Antinatal classes to start just need to sign up to the NCT ones too.

Hope everyones well? hi to May hows your size going? you mention you were measuring bigger my mw told me baby is bigger & date has moved forward 3 days from hh orginal predicitons and im still not really showing?
Hi to Loubes, Scooter, Pepper, Mack, Vicky, Kim, Lilac, mighty mini, Pushov & anyone else I may have missed    xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-I know what you mean, I thought I would "relax" at 12 weeks, but no sign of relaxing yet. I have moments/days where I do and enjoy "normal" pregnancy things and I enjoy those but always worry that something gonna go wrong

Hope everyone else is keeping ok. xxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dont have time even for a minor skim through posts but EG I have a Phil and Ted Sport (double) and it folds down well.  What car have you got?  You could always ask Mothercare to come out with you to the car and try the display one in your boot.  I have a ford mondeo and can get that and a 35" suitcase and a spare mini stroller and other bits in our boot.  If you have any questions about the P&T just ask.  I didnt get the cocoon as E was born in the summer but have the raincover and sunshade.  Also recommend getting some buggy hooks to put your shopping on but dont rate the pannier bags.


----------



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I am sooo a happy lady today....We had our embie transfer today and they put back 2 excellent/good blasts. I have been reading that this leaves us with a very high chance of success because i am only 28yrs old and i have no fertility issues myself. I am keeping everything crossed for the next 10 days. my test day is 24/8 and just know this will seem like a whole year.

Good luck to you all xx

vicky82.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO Vicky82, I hope the next 10 days pass quicly and smoothly.  Good luck hun      x


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all!

Katie O - you've made me realise i mustn't moan about my journey from Herts to HH!!! Hope scan on Tues goes OK for you. I have my second suppressed scan Tuesday as I wasn't 'supressed' last Tues - hope it's not the same for you but if it is they'll ask you to come back a week later. Annoying but what can you do ...  I think you need to be around more for the stimming phase but i'm sure all the lovely ladies here can tell you more! Really good luck with it all!     

Vicky - good luck with midwife appt and Scooter great news on yr test, must be reassuring! 

Vicky82 - fingers crossed for the next two weeks!  

Hello to everyone else ... hope the sun is shining!

Am being superbly grumpy today - but can blame it on the buserelin! Tee hee.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey lovely ladies!

Scooter - I am so relieved for you, that is fab news!

KatieO - hope you get your travel arrangements sorted.  IVF is stressful enough without having to add to it xx

Helana/EG - thanks for info on endo, I had been told that mine was so mild it shouldn't cause any probs but perhaps it has.?  Will definitely be asking the questions at my review on Friday.  Helana I could be wrong but get the impression that Mr T is anti immune testing.

Vicky82 -   on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww is kind to you xx

Mrs GG - Hope Ben is starting to feel better xx

Maxim -   for Tuesday.  Fingers crossed the extra week has done the trick xx

Hi to and anyone else I've missed.   

Has anyone heard from Pushoz lately?

Emz xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hey ladies,

question what is pupo ? 

fingers and toes crossed for vicky82...i bet it will seem like forever..but keep those positive thoughts...     

vicky84 thats really good to know that there is a hotel so close by actualy i didnt realize that there was one so close...for the stimming stage how often could i expect to be going in.... i do think i need to make plans to be around when i get into the teeth of the stimming ....

maxim hope ur scan goes well on tuesday i have my first supressed scan on tuesday,im not sure wat will happen tho, i know that i will go in for my scan and then if i am not supressed do i then see my nurse or get more drugs etc....or if i am lucky enough to be supressed then what happens, will i pick up more injections, will it all be the same day i am feeling quite clueless and trying to work out every eventuality possible   ... 

all travel plans sorted out looking forward to  getting my scan on tues one steo closer wooooooooo woooooo hope ur all enjoying a lovely  sunday  x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Katie O - PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise.  I can't really help with your treatment questions as I was on the short protocol so I didn't do the supressing only the stimming bit.  Glad your plans are sorted, good luck for tuesday x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katie-It all depends on the person, but the nearer the end of the stims the more chance of being called in more than one day in a row.

I would say my one is an average experience, had the day 5 bloods, and then day 9 scan, had another scan day 11, and then day 12 with instruction to trigger on the night of day 14, 

The most I have seen someone go in (but this is rare) was Hazel, had day 5 bloods done monday, was already responding v well so had to have a scan the next day, had weds off and more scans thrus and fri, then triggered sat, with EC the following monday (sorry Hazel, been nosing at ur diary to remember to tell Katie)

So it all depends on how you respond.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

That's OK Vicky!  I had to beg them for the Wednesday off as well because it was my 30th birthday and I didn't want to get up early again!!  The whole week was horrendous and by the Friday we just didn't want to do that drive any more!  All worth it now though, obviously!

We've been cleaning out all the animals today, moved a load of ferret and skunk enclosures around, and then I started getting period-pain type things so had to stop and sit down for a while.  All stopped very quickly, but think it was my body's way of telling me it's time I slowed down.

xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't believe how quickly things seem to be going Hazel, not long left


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Katie - I went for scan and doc told me straight away to book another supressed scan for next Tuesday so I did that on way out! If you are supressed I think you have chat to nurse / doc and pick up prescription for the stimming drugs - gonal I think, and the injection pen. They tell you at some point that day what dose to take and when to start..... I'm sure it will all become clear! 

If you do need extra needles for the buserelin etc remember to pick them up when you're there!  

Hello to everyone and hope you all have a good week. No Sherlock on telly tonight - what to do!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Guys

Finally getting chance to catch up on the internet!!!! I'm managed to get home from 9 days in hospital to discover I had no wireless so at present I'm having to stand in the hall to get internet access - not fun.

Anyway we are settling into family life well and things aren't as bad as I was expecting. The twins have been called Otis William Micheal and Ava Phoebe Florence, the two middle names after our parents and grandparents (this definately won a few brownie points!!!!)  They arrived after an emergency section (Vicky - performed by the lovely Mr Tayob, isn't he lovely!!!) at 49 weeks and 4 days.  Unfortunately Ava had to spend 6 days in SCBU and only got transferred to the post natal ward at 11pm as we were all discharged the following day at 1pm as you can all imagine it was a bit of a shock to the system.

Both are doing really well, feeding roughly every four hours but are being mainly formula feed partly due to the issues Ava had and needing to monitor how much and how often they eat.  Will have to try and figure out, FINALLY, how to either attach a picture or change by profile pic so you can see them.

Apologies for not doing personals will try and catch up on all the posts I've missed over the last couple of weeks.

Pushoz


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pushoz - so lovely to hear your all well, I absolutely love the names you have chosen.  Congratulations again, big hugs to you all x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz-Nice to hear from you hun. Didnt realise mr Tayob worked on deliveries. Glad everything is going ok now, lovely names xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks loubes still getting to grips with the abreviations you wouldnt believe some of the possibilities i came up with for pupo   ... 

vicky thank you, its hard to throw caution to the wind i think im a bit of a controll freak and im constantly trying to guess the next move but just as  you said everyone is different, hazels cycle sounds crazy is there a link to the ''diary''...? i feel dizzy just thinking about it.....wow ....  

maxim thanx you have settled my mind im glad that i have half an idea about what will happen i always feel a little bit left in the dark  with appointments and wat will happen etc.... so thats really good to know... i think my problem is when i go to appointments i just turn to mush and dont think about asking about the ''if buts and maybe's'' good luck with ur scan hope ur supressed ...

I am insanely bored tonight!!! I finaly conquered my fear of the german motorways today however that was to drop DH off at the airport    xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh katie I can definately think of the few I came up with the first time I heard pupo


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Am new to Hammersmith thread,just starting antagonistic protocol at Hammersmith Hospital.This is first day on Gonal F and first IVF.Is anyone out there going/gone through similar experience?
DaisyFxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi DaisyF and welcome to the thread. This is a great thread with lots of ladies all at different stages of treatment and lots of knowledge and experience to share, so ask any questions you want. I've had 3 fresh ICSI antagonist cycles at HH so I've been where you are now. HH has a great record of successes we've recently had 3 new mummies 2 were to twins. We have a few more twin mummies to be and some singleton mummies to be. There is a couple going through treatment now and some awaiting reviews but all in all we are a chatty friendly bunch.  Good luck with your treatment Hun and ask us anything 

Lou x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quick update on stacey23. She doesn't post on FF much, but she had to have a cyst drained that developed during d/r on fri, and is due to start stimms today

We have been PMing eachother but her FF inbox is full, trying to contact her through a friend to let her know I am not ignoring her


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Push!!!! So pleased to hear from you!!! Otis and Ava are amazing names! So pleased both babies are doing well now, and Ava is home with all of you. Congrats, congrats!! xxxxx

AFM - Finally spoken to our midwife on the phone!! Big step! She was really nice actually and although can't meet up with me this week for my booking in appointment she is going to book my scan for me today. She gave us 3 hospitals to consider to have the teins in and we have chosen Stoke Mandeville as it seems to have good reviews, I know it's a long shot, but does anyone have any experience of it? It's starting to feel so much more real now. Very excited!!

Hope you guys all had a fab weekend - congrats Vicky on being PUPO, will catch up properly with everyone later on 
xxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Katie O - just a quick reply cos I'm at work. My diary is at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218275.0.

Hope it helps! It really was a crazy cycle, especially that week. However, as it was our first time we didn't think anything of it and just got on with it.


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Push - glad to hear about the twins!

Been absent here in FF for 3 weeks but glad to say I'm back even though nothing is happening with my treatement.  It's been the 6th week this week since our first consultation with HH and no coordination letter appt yet. phoned them so many times. The doc who saw us went for a holiday without leaving our papers to the secretary. The lady from the PCT said our treatment date will not be affected. But when is our treatment date?! All she can say is September/October. I wish i've got loads of money and go private. :-(


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hi that is a fab diary made me chuckle alot in parts...thanx for the link...
is it true that ivf is no longer available on the nhs ? 
im going to start my own diary it will not be quite as upbeat im sure....x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kad-sorry to hear you have had these problems. Have the PCT received the funding request through do you know?

Katie-Where did you hear that about IVF on the NHS? At the moment each primary care trust decides the funding for its own little bit. Not sure where you are classes under due to being in the armed forces but most places are still offering the same as what they were before as far as I am aware x


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it all started because, I was told that because im in germany,then its not nhs but its funded by a charity that supports the british forces germany with ivf... whatever that means...so i went in to speak to a welfare team about a few of the issues i have, anyways the man who i spoke to said ''well you dont get ivf on the nhs now'' I dont think he knew what he was talking about. 
I think im having an angry day today, i dont know if its the drugs or what, but i feel sick of being left in the dark about everything and expected to just except it. I would like to know who is paying for my treatment nhs, army, nuffield trust who knows... it would be helpful to me so i know were i stand with the hospital....simple question. but no simple answer   ... i feel like a woman on the edge today, i had a phone call this morning asking ''cant your husband take you to the airport tonight?'' (i get my transport to the airport from the army as that is one of my entitlements seeing as they send me back to the uk) i thought this was really rude & patronising, as my husband is not here at the moment rub it in.almost implying that my DH wont take me....     
rant over   ......its almost like im not taken seriously 
just hope all goes well tomorow...best start packing and planning...


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Grrrr Katie - I'm angry for you!!  You're stressed enough with all the injections and rubbish, without them making it worse.      Hope you're scan goes well tomorrow, and glad you found the diary funny!!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Paying doesn't always help. I can't seem to get my treatment started cos I haven't got the right form -ahhhhhh. We just don't need all this extra stress do we! And the hh line is so bad these days, it just hoes on and on about how you are next in line and that they are sorry for the wait but it is due to high call volumes, well how - if I was next in line 10min ago and am still next in line it's not due to a high call volume. I hate BS!

Second hh girl having an angry day.

Pinni :-(


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

oooops i think i started something now...hahaa but i do totaly agree with u ive found myself listening to that many times, and repeating it as i hear it in a really sarcastic maner    it also made me laugh alot as i skimmed over what you had wrote and thought you had made a refferene to them ''just being hoes''     however when i re-read it, i realised that it was meant to be ''goes''..... i just been killing myself laughing...


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

I am now only second in the queue for the last 7 minutes. Apologies my ****! Well I am glad I made you laugh, that almost makes me laugh, but I am slowly going insane being told that I am second in the queue


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Where did that bottom come from? I didn't do that. Well now that has made me laugh.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies!

KatieO & Maxim -   for your scans tomorrow!  

KatieO, I'm sorry you are having a hard time of it in in Germany    Re the NHS funding (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), the Conservatives (before the coalition) had indicated that there are lots of procedures they think should be cut from the NHS, one of them being IVF (along with cosmetic surgery), but I don't think this has been confirmed yet.  It won't happen overnight and you have already got your funding so I wouldn't worry about it for now.  I'm pleased that Hazel's diary is cheering you up   

Pushoz - great to hear from you, love the names! Glad you are all doing well, look forward to the pics xx  

Kad -    I know it is frustrating but as you have an idea of when you will be starting you can roughly work it out.  Do you know which protocol you will be on as you can work it out from that and your period (to a degree) xx

Pinni - totally get where you are coming from.  Surely they need another receptionist, they must only have one!  PS - What's BS? (I know it's gonna be obvious)  Love your bum BTW, I've done that before, I think FF converts it if you write ar*e   

Hazel - take it easy hun.  You don't want to be over doing it xx

Kim - great that you get the choice, how exciting.  Hope you are well xx

Big    to everyone else.

Em xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Emz, BS mmmm wonder what this might turn into B (bull) S (sh*t).... looks like I am ok with those words. Tee hee that is funny.

Just to echo what emz says they usually just give the first month as when you start down regging and that's dependent on dear aunt flo. If she is a regular visitor you can work it out. Looks like I am going to start down regging on 1st Sep whilst on my Hols in Mauritius. Had to buy a swimming cossie to hide all my bruises that I know I'll get. Well that's if this blimmin strike doesn't go ahead..... But I'd better not get started on that one.....

Must just say, who has seen Mistresses and the whole IVF thing? Hope they deal with it properly - first impression is questionable - they gave Jess what they said were down regging drugs, but it was clearly gonal-f -would know that box and size and design anywhere!

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooooh Mauritius.....I could do with an exotic holiday.  Will definitely be going on one if this next tx doesn't work (unless I have snow babies).  Have decided to call it a day after the next EC.  I know it sounds odd but I've got it into my head that it won't work so I'm planning my new life without kids.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

It's strange life isn't it. We are going for a 5th wedding anniversary celebration. Certainly not what I expected to be doing when I got married 5 years ago - thought I'd be preparing to buy my first borns first school shoes. We are really trying to keep going with our lives and grateful for each other and try to keep our sanity. Has to cross your mind at some point tho emz, a life w/o kids. We are hoping that it doesn't get that far, but then we will probably look to adopting. Hope it doesn't get to that point for either of us and the next cycles are our cycles.  I know it is all money, but have you thought about a hypnotherapy session to try to claw back some PMA? I know people that have found it really useful.

Pinni x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pinni - I can't speak to them anymore. I asked my DH to phone them instead. I hope he can get through and find answers from them! 

Vickym - not sure if they receive it yet. I hope so. Will wait from my DH's call. 

Katie - Hi! i hope you will find someone who can help you soon. 

EMZ - Not sure what protocol yet :-(


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Pinni and Emz.  We had a plan B right from the start, which was to sell our house, buy somewhere smaller with more land and keep lots of animals.  Or even keep our eye open for a zoo for sale and try and do that instead.  We decided we were equally happy with either the ICSI working or not and I think that really helped.  I don't know what to say to either of you, but I'm thinking of you both.  Also, just wanted to put **** so it converts it to the funny picture!!  xx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

sending lots of hugs   and    to everyone as i think we all need it...

emz - thats a really tough decision to come to but you never know whats round the corner, as pinni said life is strange but you have made me realise i shouldnt be a moaning mini!   ... and yes i think you are right about the goverment changes etc thanks...   

Kad -thanks    il get sorted im just being a moaner... if you would find it helpful i am on the long protocal and could try and give you an idea of what to expect from that ....

pinni-congrats on the 5th wedding anniversary    as  hazel said i have no idea wat to say to emz or urself but to stay positve   

all these waggling bums are great i cant help but smile when i see one   
well by for now x


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

LMS Can I ask if you have had your review yet? If you have a date how long did it take? After my BFN I had to hassle them and it still took over 2 months for the date to come through![

Just thought I'd drop by to let you know that I have been for my last cycle at HH and had ET on Wed 21st July and am PUPO til Wed 4th Aug.

Trying to keep busy on the 2ww and failing and symptom checking constantly - I've got a while to go yet.

Love to all x

Charlie and Lola xx
[/quote]


Little Mrs Sunshine said:


> hey hadn't heard from you in ages
> 
> fingersd crossed all gors well
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

LMS- Can I ask if you have had your review yet? If you have a date how long did it take? After my BFN I had to hassle them and it still took over 2 months for the date to come through![


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pinni - for our next cycles   

Daisy - sorry hun, forgot to welcome you to the thread   , I was doing so well remembering everyone too!  I did the antagonist protocol.  I think it is the easiest, no down regging.  I was worried about side effects of the drugs but other than a few headaches and a bit of bloating I was fine.  A few scans later and you will be ready for EC and then ET.  My cycles have been over and done with in about 4 weeks.  Fingers crossed for your tx

KatieO - **** just for you!

Kad - hope you don't have to wait too much longer   

Sorry to bring the thread down when everyone needs some PMA.  PMA it is from now on     

Emz xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Good luck to our ladies having their scans tomorrow   

Pushoz - great to hear from you, love the names.  Hope you are all settling into family life

Mrs Mossey - sorry the dates in your post confused me!

Hazel - definitely time to start taking it easy!!

Pinni - you are going to love Mauritius.  We went after our 1st IVF cycle and it was just what the Dr ordered, I cried when it was time to come home!! Em - I really hope you don't get to go for all the right reasons  

Mrs GG - FMC think the reason the 2 Downs risks were so different is because my local hospital used my current age (37) to calculate the risk rather than the age I was when the eggs were collected (32).  So just a warning to any ladies who become pg after a FET - make sure your sonographer knows you have done a frozen cycle and uses the correct age!!  

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Emz and Pinni - big hugs to you both x

well wehad our consultant review today, it's the same one who looked after me when I was carrying the girls. He was so pleased and happy for us. He has measured my cervix which is good at 4cm, he is convinced that despite what happened last time I will be fine cervix wise this time however he has agreed to measure my cervix every 2 weeks till my 20 week scan which he is going to do. He will then review it and make a plan from there unless my measurements between now and then cause alarm, so we are pleased with the plan and it was also great to see baby again x x x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

mrs mossy, i was really surprised but my review is on the 25th - next wed

the letter was with us within 2 weeks of my telephone conversation with dr carby - sorry to hear you haven't heard anything - have you tried emailing your named nurse?

xXx

ps i was out in nottingham last night - what a scream!! anyone been there?


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Morning girls!!! Hope everybody is ok today. Good luck to those who are having scans today. 

I spoke to DH last night and he was able to contact the secretary yesterday. Apparently, they sent our coordination letter yesterday and she said our coordination appointment will be on 2 Sept  . My golly!!! they said our treatment will start within 8 weeks from our first consultation but I think what they really meant to say was *after *8 weeks    . Nevermind, 2 weeks to wait. I'm just happy atleast we have a date. It took us 2 years with NHS to get to this point. I guess 2 weeks is nothing now. Can someone please tell me what to expect when we go for our coordination appt and also what is long and short protocol? Thanks 

hugs to everyone!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kad-Fab news hun, not long to go   

Not sure on the detail of short protocol so I will leave that one to someone else

The basic long protocol for HH is:

On day 1 of your cycle you ring HH and they advise you the day to start injecting buserlin (day 21) and book a date for your first supressed scan, this will be 2 weeks or just over from the day you start injecting

The buserlin supresses your normal cycle.

At the first scan they check that your ovaries are dormant and your lining has thinned out, if it hasn't, you will continue for an extra week and have another scan (some clinics actually wait for 3 weeks to begin with as some people are not supressed after 2 weeks)

If you are supressed you will see a nurse who will give you a prescription for gonal f and show you how to inject this, and tell you when to start it

On day 5 of injecting gonal f you will have a blood test and if all is ok you will have your first scan to see how your egg follicles are growing on day 9 of gonal f, and then depending on how you are responding, you will have scans on different days. Depending on how long you will take, at some point in this you will be given a day to take your last injection, which is ovitrelle which contains HCG, and this triggers the follicles ready for collection

Approx 36 hrs after injecting the ovitrelle you will have the egg collection procedure, they will go ahead with the fertilisation and ten advise on a day for transfer


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Vicky knows the long protocol, I know the short! You don't down reg, so you start on day 2 with stimm injections, mine lasted for 9 days. Then you have a scan to see if you have enough jucy follies (between day 7-9) and if you have you take the ovitrelle injection at a time they give you at night and a drug free day the next day!!! Then it's EC and depending on your eggs you will have ET between 2 - 5 days later. It's quick and I think it has less side effects, but you don'y escape the swelling or constipation!!!! Rarely anyone does!!!!!


Hi to everyone and good luck for today xxxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry I havent posted for so long. I don't think I will ever catch up on everything that has gone on and all the new people who have joined.
So just a quick post to update you all. I'm now 8 weeks, managed to get another scan for this Thur and then they have said they will be discharging me. Everything is going well. I have a bit of morning sickness, but it is mainly the feeling and not the actual action. THANK GOD...

Just a couple of hello's to my special ladies
Push - Brilliant names. Hope you're all ok xx
Mack - How is super mummy getting on? xx
Vicky - How are you doing lovely? xx
LMS - Glad your review has come around quickly xx
Em - Miss all your support, keep up the PMA babe xx
Lou - Looking good babe xx

Welcome to anyone who is new xx

I will try and keep up to date, but im SO tired lately that I have just been watching over you all and sending lots of                        

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Scooter - That makes sense about the eggs and age thing! 

Did anyone see the artilcle in the mail today  about a woman with recurrent M/C, she went to Mr T and he discovered ashermans disease.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1303613/Me-operation-How-procedure-using-micro-scissors-ended-miscarriage-misery.html


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Good evening ladies!

Loving the wiggly behinds! But how do i make them happen? 

Katie - hope supressed scan went ok today? 

Mrs Mossy - good luck with the 2ww, hope all goes well    

Kad - it's amazing how quick it all happens once you're finally referred to HH, hope it all goes well for you.  It took us 3 years to get here, first dr we went to see told us that IVF was def not an option for us!   Luckily we ignored him and went to see a different dr who said i clearly knew far more than he did!  

Loubes - hello and great news, must be reassuring for you. 

Well, I went for scan bright and early this morning only to be told, guess what, i wasn't supressed enough and to go back next week (lining about 0.8mm too thick, give or take). AGH I had visions of me becoming addicted to buserelin etc and never moving forwards etc etc - all in all, a thoroughly grumpy self all day. Anyhow, got call late afternoon and all change - it's go for gonal!! Consultant had a look at 'things' and changed their minds. So, feeling rather more cheery but got to go back to HH tom and pick up new drugs / pen etc ... eeek!  

Big hello's to everyone else - off to get an early night to prepare for hideous early start .. via the washing up bowl!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Good news maxim. Good luck with starting the gonad f 2moro. You get the wiggly bum by writing a-r-s-e without any gaps if I just write ****, this is what happens!

Who knows any others of those?

I am going to do progesterone injections in my bum this cycle - that is going to be me....shaking that ****, shaking that ****.

Glad to hear you are feeling more +ve Emz. Is your mum gearing up for her big role?

Good to hear all going well kirky.

Scooter, stunned by all the stress you were put thru, but so pleased with the final result.

Love to all

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

seriously whizzing by as must sleep lol.

Mini I have read the article now.  I had my mmc in Nov 06 and transferred to HH and Mr T in Jan 07.  He did a hysteroscopic division of adhesions (HDoA) for me in the march and I started the tx that results in K in the April.  It seems I had scarring from the mmc/resulting d&c and he sorted it! I didnt have the "full whack" of post op pills etc though he just got out what he described as a "cobweb looking" load of scar tissue.  This scarring was picked up as a shadow on my pre tx scan and subsequent HSG.

The csections however have set me back scarring wise and resulted in massive scarring after the first one meaning a much bigger sunroof needed for the delivery of E.  This in turn didnt heal well and is one of the main reasons I have this incisional hernia which I am waiting for an op on (after my kidney stone op next week thats the next thing to sort!!)  I remember him saying I would never ever have got pg if it hadnt been for the HDoA and I am so grateful that he really knows his stuff!!

Hope everyone ok will try and read back friday /the weekend and updated HoF.  I go into hospital monday (although op not til thurs).  Hope to be out by the Sat/Sun (will miss my girls so much)but will be off to my parents from 31st for a few days after.


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

we've had a lot of good news then 

great news about maxim starting the gonal f  
loubes that must feel reallly reassuring   

i have had a really pooo 2 days it all started when i flew back last night and my hotel didnt have my reservation  by the time they managed to sort it out it was about 1am and i tried to sleep to the sweet sound of drilling all night .  . i got up early for my appointment and for the first time ever when i injected myself, when i pulled out the needle blood came splurging out everywhere and wouldnt seem to stop..it did, but set me back a while.   

i dragged my sorry  half way across london on the tube with a suitcase at rush hour and got to my appointment early but they were running about 20mins late....i had my scan and my lining is about 10mm which is too thick so another wk of burselin and another scan in a wk... and that was my appointment over   !!! plus the room really smelled of poooop not nice !!! 

anyways i was so tired that i went straight to the airport even tho i wasnt flying till like 7.30 ...i thought il just have a sleep at the airport...whilst there i thought id ask if it was ok to take my injections in my hand luggage in future.. but i was so tired it came out ''i have drugs in my bag''   i swiftly corrected my self but the poor mans face was a picture   !!
I had a nap and woke up mouth wide open dribling on myself   !! my flight got really delayed and there was no welfare driver waiting for me when i arrived   i was so mad and upset i stood there and cried   what a crank!!! i had to get a very expensive taxi all the way home and wooooohoooo im home now ...
i feel really    great about flying from one country to the other for a ten min appointment !!!! but it is quite a funny story really well geared up about going back next week hahhahaa xxx


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone ..... I just cant stay away  

Just a quickie .. basically I just need to know if it is normal for AF to be late after a failed cycle? AF showed her face the day after my OTD last month so was about 1 week late due to the cyclogest etc. However I am always as regular as clockwork and should have come on the 16th August but nothing as yet. I always get very strong PMT signs a  few days before AF is due to start but I have had nothing   

Any advice??

Cheers ladies xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryles-   Hi hun xxx

Katie-Sounds like an exciting day lol, GL for this week hun xx

Pinni-LOl at the **** icon

Maxim-Fab news that you can start stimms 

Kirky-GL for thurs xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Katie - What a nightmare! You must be really looking forward to coming back and doing the whole thing again in a week!!!!

Ryles - Hope it all sorts itself out for  you xx

 Pinni, LMS, Martha, Push, Mack, Mini, Mrs GG, Vicky, EG, TB, Maxim, Kirky, Kad, Loubes, Scooter, Capricornian, Emz, Mrs M and Hazel - hope you ladies are all well xxxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm still reading ladies, but am now the proud owner of a boy that toddles a bit so time is a bit slim on the ground for personals... he's nearly 19months and chose last week to see if he likes being upright... its still very slow progress as he wants exam conditions when he tries walking    not TTC here, will wait till after hols so will be late October and then we will see how DP's swimmers are doing  and if ok, go for a stint on clomid... i have to say, this break from TTC and drugs has done me the power of good, i feel so much more relaxed about things. for anyone dispondant about treatment failures, a bit of well meant advice, don't  make finite decisions about things until you've had 4 months off the drugs, i feel very different about things now.    


love to all as ever mwah mwah mwah


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Have to be quick as I'm at work....

Loubes - what a relief to have check-ups every two weeks.  Hope you feel re-assured by this xx

Maxim - great news on starting gonal f   

Pinni - DH has managed to swap his shift at work so he will be coming instead.  Hope you are well? xx

TB - all the best for your op next week   

KatieO - OMG you must be knackered.  Love your little faux pas at check in   Hope you are cooked by your next scan   

Ryles - I am sure it is pretty normal but if you are worrried I would e-mail my named nurse   

Kirky - hope you are well? (other than MS and tiredness)

Kim - 10 weeks today   - 1/4 of the way there already!

Kad - glad your got it all sorted - not long now! xx

LMS - haven't been to Nottingham but have heard great things about it.  What did you get up to?

AFM - only 2 days to go til my FU....must start writing my list of questions!

Hope everyone is well.

Em xx


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

**** **** **** **** - just because I can! Thanks Pinni! Good luck with those injections, ouch - is that necessary ... and what is it with suppositories, no dignity left soon!!

Katie - oh poor you, what a dreadful couple of days **** Glad you're back home again and sorry you have to repeat the journey next week. Hopefully next scan all will be OK, if they do send you away again make sure they know you can't just pop back a day later in case they change their minds! At least you didn't say you had a bomb in your bag ....   

Glad to hear all's going well Kirky, and Twice Blessed, good luck with the op.  

Emz - good luck at yr appt! 

Big hello to everyone else - i'm "working from home" today; started off OK but so want to have a little sit down on the sofa - if i do I'll still be there when DH gets home! 

OK - tea, then focus ...


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

**** **** **** **** - just because i want to join in!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

i wonder what would happen if you put ****?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

- sorry being very childish, just tried the F word and that is what came up - clever huh!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

No need to apologise Emz its good to be childish sometimes


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh oh I think I've got eveybody shaking their ****...what fun! I agree Loubes, childish fun is something we could all probably do with more of! 

Katie  - what a nightmare, but the drugs thing was a giggle for us all.

Good luck TB, you've really got a lot going on haven't you. Good luck with it all. We're all thinking of you.

Wonder if anything happens when you write ********.......tee hee

Good luck with your apt for Friday Emz. Hope your list is going well.

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi ladies just updating hall of fame (reply 7 of this thread).

Congrats to our pupo ladies and maxim for being suppressed

Welcome Daisy x

Push if you are reading I am hoping you meant 39w4d not 49w 4d on your post   

Hi to everyone else sorry no more personals but have missed most of masterchef doing the update and I want to see what happens lol.  Got a lot to do this week and trying to cram in playdates for the girls!

Oh and I want to join in on the **** posting.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

darn it the hall of fame is all funny looking again apologies for the justification issues.

has anyone heard from ELCFoxy or did I miss a post from her?


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

its so hard to keep up on this thread ....just wanted to say thanks and glad i could share some laughter in my crazy antics, maxim what happend you had your scan and then the nurse just said you wernt supressed then you got a phone call thats a little crazy  !!! how thick should the lining be before starting the gonal?  A/F arrived today so im thinkin thats gotta be a good sign  I texted my DH to tell him that it had arrived he replied he'd not been so exited about blood since watching saving private ryan   ! x


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

poop just wanted to see if would get a funny pic of poo if i wrote the s word gues il  have to stick with **** hehehe


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning! 

Up bright and early following my two 6am injections, although turned into 3 this morning as DH didn't inject all of Gonal F first time round - the instructions that go with it are dire! There's still an air bubble in the pen, despite priming, which DH and I managed to have a row about, excellent! I think it's OK, he doesn't - any thoughts?? Will ring HH to check later. 

Katie i think lining has to be below 5mm, mine was / is just over so the standard response was to carry on DR and return in a wk - but someone else took a look at the results and they decided to let me carry on anyway! AF arriving is a good sign i'm sure -  slightly disturbed by thoughts of saving private ryan tho!!

Welcome daisy and hello to everyone else.

Really wishing I could incorporate one of these **** into the report i've got to write today!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Maxim in such a rush, but forum conclusions are that air bubbles a aren't really an issue.

Katie love the spr comment

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Katie...a poo you say



or



or



or finally for the non-squeamish:


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

brillliant, just killing myself laughing, excelent pics of poop hahhahaha i have such an adult sense of humour not! thanx twice blessed i know that il be smirking about that at random points in the night haha ..

maxim - im not sure about the bubble's thing but im am more inclined to think it would be ok as your injecting into muscle not a vein but thats just wat i would imagine no idea if its right or not...
that cant of been fun three injections,its a tense time and if you've managed to only have one argument then i think you're doin great .... sorry bout the spr images   ! 
I at the moment could have an argument in an empty room hahahaa...  pinni i  couldnt resist sharin the comment (spr)..hahaha 
yay i got my doc to write my letter about taking my injections on the plane wooooooo x


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahaha i've been pmsl at the recent wiggling butt and poo messages - love it!


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Lovely ladies,


I just wanted to pop by and say hello and wish you all well x


I have been reading posts, but I haven't been contributing.


I took a hpt  2 weeks ago and I got a BFP , but I was so frightened that if I posted BFP I'd lose it.




I have been for a scan today and saw a little heartbeat (very surreal) I've never been pregnant before.


So, now I've seen it, I am nervously posting a BFP - still absolutely petrified . Is it natural to feel so worried?  Got to go back next week to see about the other sac, but Anna Carby said it's good there's a strong one (atm). I don't think the second one is growing, but we'll see at 7 weeks.


It's very odd, but did anyone feel that when they got their BFP and saw their scan, a little bit like it wasn't happening to them? 


Hope everyone else is doing well with their treatment or their pregnancy xx


Best wishes 


Charlie and Lola xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

C&L-Fab news hun. It is very surreal when you see it on the screen . Congrats


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

C&L great news! Well done and yes its perfectly normal to feel that way !


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Charlie and Lola - congrats!!! I was so suprised, and it took another couple of weeks for me to 'accept' it ws happening... I reckon we focus so much on getting pregnant, that pregnancy seems so hard to believe. Well, you're pregnant, it's happening - enjoy every minute hun xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo well done C&L!      it won't feel real until  your legs are in those stirrups and they hand that baby to you!!!!    ENJOY your pg hun!! I will wait for the news of twins maybe!!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats Charlie and Lola thats great news!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Great news Charlie & Lola congratulations x x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

scooter said:


> Loubes - I can't believe someone would do that! It must have been a wonderful moment for you hearing the heartbeat, hope you are continuing to feel well
> 
> Mrs GG - Poor Ben, hope he isn't too miserable and you aren't all going stir crazy stuck indoors
> 
> ...


Scooter - I am so happy for you, FET Medical s is really nice isn't it? I hope everything goes well for you now and that the checks there have reassured you. I had my twenty week scan there too, it was amazing. Decided to save the money at 32 weeks, since we know we have no choice but a c-sect due to placenta issue.
Fingers crossed for you.

Wishing all of you lots of baby luck x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Charlie and Lola. What great news!

Does anyone know why/ how they choose Long Day 21 or Antagonist protocol?

Come on then TB, how did you do all those poo's........


Good luck for 2moro Emz
Pinni x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Good luck Emz, hope you get the answers you need/want   

Yes come on TB we all want some poo talk, how do you do it??  In the mean time i'll stick to ****   

Hope all is well in the gang tonight, anyone heard from capricornion lately? Just wondering how shes getting on   

AFM well i'm off to Bournemouth tomorrow for the weekend, DH's band is involved in the airshow so going down for a nosey.  Beats being at home alone x x


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,


OTD today and its a BFP but i'm really confused and scared i may be having a chemical pregnancy   


I had 2 blasts transferred on Monday 9th August on a frozen cycle. Started spotting a little bit of pink on friday and then more on saturday (pink/red). That stopped and then started again on Tuesday and again yesterday. Now i was really naughty and did a test on Sat (5dp5dt) and it showed as a really faint positive. On Tuesday and Wednesday it was a much clearer positive (all on First Response) though still not as dark as the control line. Today i did the HH test which showed a faint positive, a First Response which is even lighter than the one i did on Tues/Wed and a Clearblue Digital which showed 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'.


Am worried as i've been spotting on and off for the past week, the preg test has become fainter than it was and i've been having really bad af cramps. I think my HCG levels are dropping hence the faint tests and also the fact that surely on a clearblue it should be showing 2-3wks seeing as i am technically 16dpo or 11dpt5dt?


I'm really sorry for the me me me post and the TMI    but i'd be really grateful if anyone could advise. I will try and ask HH for a bHCG test today but i get the feeling they will say no so i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get one done privately please?


Sorry for rambling and hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac    Sorry you are having conflicting signs. All pregnancy tests, even the same type have different levels of dyes. Plus the HPTs we get from HH are really bad, mine was horribly faint on OTD, and I'm still standing

The bleeding could be a range of things, of course there is the chance it could be a chemical pregnancy, but it could just be bleeding from the excess thick lining where the embies have been settling in, it could also be that 1 has settled in, and the other one hasn;t

Not sure where you can get a private beta test, would your GP give you a form and tick private patient for you and you could pay at your local hospital (not sure if they will but always remember noting the little private or nhs tick box on blood test request forms)

Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Lilac go to see you gp. Mine tested me - no issues about it being a private cycle.

Good luck Hun, keeping everything crossed for you.

Pinni x


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning all, 

Charlie & Lola - congratulations! How exciting for you - hope all goes well!  

Loubes - enjoy Bournemouth, hope the sun comes out to play. 

Lilac - can't advise but keeping everything crossed for you     

TB - great poops (you know what I mean) but HOW! My fave so far remains **** **** ****

Katie - i've been having random tearful moments / tantrums at the drop of the hat - DH just looks confused I don't really blame him!  

TGI Friday - have a good weekend


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning all,

Just logging on to see how Emz got on, fingers crossed hun that you get all the info you need xx

Lilac - I 2nd what Vicky said abou the dye in the HPT, I would see your GP or ask HH to test you, Im sure both would oblige, good luck hunny xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

big congratulations to charlie and lola   

lilac i agree i think you should go see your gp i hope all is well     

I am exactly the same maxim its a nightmare but in a way im glad DH is away so im not snapping at him    how often have you needed to go back since starting the gonal or is it just how the chart is im trying to work out what flights to book im pretty sure il be ready to start stimms after my scan on tues, do you start the same day or the day after?
oh the confusion hahahaa im sure il get there...i think its day 5 blood test do they stick to that more or less? 
this wk has flown by i cant believe that its friday already, well the weather here in germany is lovely its sunny always a bonus ...
gonna do some   gym today its a must .....wooooo wooooooo ..... thats me trying to build up momentum xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

lilac - go and get your bloods done at hh. they will do it if you ask them to. mine was faint on otd. 1-2 weeks is right as it means they implanted 1-2 weeks ago which is right and concieved 3-4 weeks ago which is why you are classed as 4 weeks pg!! The bleeding could be drugs or an embryo coming away. Its common to bleed with twins    

But a blood test will let you see more, try relax hun


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for kind words x


Emz - I hope you get all your questions answered today at HH


Lilac - I hope you get some reassurance regarding your BFP - I hope either HH or your GP can do test to see if all is well   


love Charlie and Lola x


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Katie - DH just laughs at me when I lose it - which just enrages me further, until i realise what a nutcase I am! I cry, then laugh cos I don't really know why i'm crying .... such an attractive snotty combination, irresistible i'm sure! 

In answer to yr question I was told to start gonal on the Thursday after my scan (on Tuesday), usually I think you start the day after the scan if all OK, but there was a bit of uncertainty after mine.  I'm going back on Mon for the day 5 blood test. After that it's meant to be a scan on day 9 but they could change their mind on that one I guess depending on result of blood test. After day 9 who knows.   Such a shame you can't get a blood test done in Germany and the results sent over to HH ... madness! 

It's a nightmare planning anything - I haven't told work and need to try and book some time off for e/c but don't know when that will be - no doubt i'll be p'ing people off with unexplained urgently needed hols / sick leave etc. Oh well! 

Anyhow, enough from me - just trying to stay calm / not get stressed but easier said than done.  

Thinking of you all


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

C&L -   on your   , that is fantastic news!  So glad all is well xx

Lilac - as the others said, see HH for a blood test hun    .  I    everything is OK and you can celebrate your BFP xx

Pinni - I think the day 21 is for ladies who have irregular periods and antagonist is for ladies with regular cycles.

Katie  - love your DH's blood analogy   

TB -   that made me LOL at work!

Maxim - did you find out about the air bubble?  I think it is OK if you have primed it and released some liquid.

Loubes - hope you have a great time in Bournemouth    let's hope the sun shines xx

MM - have pm'd you.  Hope you are well xx

AFM - had my review today.  Mr. B seemed just as baffled as us as to why it isn't working.  He has advised me to take a couple of months out, relax, go on hols etc and then try again.  They will increase my dosage of gonal f to see if I can get more eggs so that I don't have to do EC again (I've told him this will be my last go) and I would like to get to blast if I can.  If not we will try AH again.....other than that there's not much more I can do.  We will be seeing him privately in Harley St and doing my tx at HH which I am really pleased with as I couldn't decide between Mr. T and Mr. L and the costs are all the same.  My saint of a mum has said she will lend us the money to go on hols too, which has given me something to look forward to!  I best get onto the travel agents....haven't been abroad since 2007, I can't wait!!

Thanks for thinking of me   

I'm working tomorrow but going round my mum's for dinner tonight as DH is working late - no cooking for me again   .  Sunday....day of rest aah x  

Hope you all have great weekends      

Em xx


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Em
Am really pleased that all went ok for you today.  A holiday is probably just what you need.  From reading all these posts its such a physical and emotional roller coaster ride.  I truly wish you all the best and from what I have read you are in good hands at HH.  My colleague's wife has just gone into labour today and theirs will be a HH IVF baby and they have been trying for 5 years and they got there in the end!
I start my 1st cycle on the 13th September and have my co-ordination appointment on Monday afternoon.  I never did find my mystery lady but hope I see her soon as she really helped me and calmed me down.
Have a lovely weekend.
xH


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Helana xx   for Monday   xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by again.  Lilac the girls have said it all..so many of us have had bleeds while in the early (and even later) stages of a pregnancy so hang in there really hope you get some good answers soon. 

cant stop but if any of you have got a spare few mins/hours I got the graphics from glitter graphics site ( type it into google) by typing POO under the search criteria.  there were loads of them...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mini you really have brought down the tone.... lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Hi there lovely ladies,
It sounds like you are all having lots of ups and downs. All my thoughts and love are with you.
Haven't read the site for a while as have been in recluse mode since I started Gonal F 6 days ago on Antagonistic protocol.I had five day scan yesterday which showed 7 follies.3 size 14-15mm 4 under 10 mm.The Dr said there were three gd ones and then I was called back today at 800am. I am not gd in the morning at the best of times but dragged my backside there. Had a different Dr/scan man? today who said 4 follies 10,14,15,17 and 3 under 10mm. He didn't say much else but I have to go back on Sunday for another early start and have another scan. I know theres a lot of info here but I am not that sure whether the results are that gd or not. I think I only need 3 eggs to go ahead with treatment and the follies need to be above 17mm to go ahead.Its just difficult not knowing how things are going.7 follies isn't that many though I realise.Sorry for being so moany.Needed to let it out somewhere.
DaisyFXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Daisyf    I think follies grow between 2 and 3mm a day at this point and continue growing up to EC so it looks on first glance that you currently have at least 4 in the right ball park?  At your stage I only had one looking like it was doing anything close to being ready and they allowed me to go ahead (I badgered and they gave in).  I ended up with three eggs (2 decent embies) and my first daughter resulted from that cycle. Quality over quantity every time in my opinion!  The most I have ever got was 6 follies!

Hang in there x


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for your reply twice blessed. It really reassuring to have this information, I feel a bit more positive now.
DFXXXXXXX


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Daisy,
I never got lots of follies on any of my cycles - I think 8 was my max but like TB said it is quality not quantity that counts, plus you really wouldn't want OHSS.  I sounds like everything is happening as it should be and the reason they get you in for lots of scans is to monitor your progress - they want to time it just right to make sure they have got the best of your follies before EC.  It is quite normal to go every other day for scans.  Good luck with your tx....keep us posted.
Em x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Morning all

Daisy, echo what the others have said. 7 is pretty good, you will see a lot of people having loads of eggs but loads get something like you have. My BFP was from when I had fewer eggs and my friend had her baby from 7 or so I think, so hang in there - it only takes one.

Emz glad you had a good apt yesterday, bit confused by your post as there is a Mr B. Never heard of a Mr B! Did you discuss immunes or anything?  Hols sounds great and your mum sounds like an angel. Where do you think you'll go?

AFM - finally arranged for my drugs to be delivered on Mon, which is a relief as can pack them in my suitcase ready for Friday and going to be v careful what I say to security at the airport in an effort not to repeat Katie's story! 

Thinking of you all, Lilac you in my extra special thoughts.

Pinni x


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for all your kind words and thoughts.


I left a message on the patient line at HH yesterday morning and emailed my named nurse but didn't hear back from either so i went and had a private blood test done at the London Fertility Centre and they called this morning with my results which were 20. I would really love to believe i may just be someone who has naturally low HCG levels and that just one reading doesn't tell you much but coupled with the faint lines on the tests and the really bad af cramps (though no bleeding since Thursday) i think its safe to assume i've had a chemical pregnancy     


Really don't know what to do now in terms of continuing taking the meds now or not? Think its worth calling the on-call Dr at HH or wait til Monday and see what happens over the weekend?


Again sorry for the selfish post and no personals but i hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

They  will tell you to continue with meds hun


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilac-Continue with the meds hun, are you going for a repeat bloods mon to see if you levels have risen? Thats the main thing xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

The help line is a bit too random these days I feel - and e-mailing your named nurse is a joke. They got back to me about my meds on Fri am so I am fuming that they didn't get back to you lilac. Maybe something went wrong with your message recording or something tho.

The key thing is a trend and you need a repeat to see which way your levels are going. They tend to want you to do it 48 hours later, so urge you to call hh again on Monday. Til then I would definetely just keep taking your meds - no harm to do so.

Good luck hun, our thoughts are with you.

Mini, just seen your beautiful new piccie - gorgeous little man!

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww Lilac    - it always seems that you have to wait over a w/e when no-one is about   

Mini - love your new profile pic xx

AFM - I'm at work, got about 45 mins before my colleague takes over and I can go home.  Just got myself a nice vodka and diet coke mmm....and thought I'd come on here of course to see how you're all doing    It's a Saturday night of course you're not on here   

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for reassurance and support Pinniforum and EMZ.I have another scan tomorrow morning 8am so will hopefully have some gd news then.
It sounds like you are having an anxious time love Lilac1.Stick with the meds love
DFXXXXXXX


----------



## Sassilon (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi

i'm a new member (although been looking at the site for weeks in stealth mode). Thought I would just add my bit. We had both of our treatment rounds at hammersmith. A low number of good quality eggs is what you want. On our last round I produced 21 eggs of which 15 fertilised, 6 got to morula and 1 to blastocyst by day 5. We stuck the blastocyst and the best morula back but the remainder weren't of sufficient quality to freeze.

Then, when the treatment was successful, I got severe late onset OHSS and, believe me, you dont want that. We are now at 10 weeks but between the continuing OHSS symptoms (thankfully less severe than they were) and the morning sickness, I'm feeling pretty rough.

The moral of my story? In numbers term, bigger isn't necessarily better, you only need one to make it.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quickie

I agree, I felt quite dissapointed on my numbers when I got told (8 collected, 5 good enough for ICSI , 4 fertilised) but they all ended up being good quality, and the one they put back decided to stick, so am now 16+5 and have 3 in the freezer


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

C&L - congratulations!

Lilac - sorry you are having such a difficult time at the moment  

Sassilon - congrats on your BFP.  Glad to hear you are slowly getting better.  I'm surprised they went ahead with ET, I was told the cut off was 20 eggs.  Glad you are ok though

EBW - good luck for your op next week. I hope you make a speedy recovery and can get back to your girls quickly, take care

Big hello to everyone else and    to our cycling girls

I'm seeing the consultant on Wednesday.  I'm 15 wks tomorrow, my last pregnancy ended at 16 wks so I'm feeling extra nervous at the moment.  

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Big hugs scoots


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh Scooter, that has gone quickly.  Let us know how you get on.

We are measles free now, and Ben now has 4 teeth, but boy do i need a (child free) holiday after being confined to the house with Alec. The carpet on our naughty step is worn out.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter   

We have had a gender scan this morning and


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congrats again Vicky!

Welcome Sassilon

Scooter - of course you must be feeling really anxious, but this is a diferent pregnancy. Im sure Wednesday will bring you more good news xxx

Mrs GG - Yay! Glad your rid of the bug!

Mini - Lucas is scrumptious!

Lilac - Keep up the meds hunny, you never know, the blood tests have to be repeated to know what's happening. Hopeyou get some answers tomorrow xx

 to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

in case I dont get on later ladies (I may not have time to update hall of fame now) wishing you all the best for the next couple of weeks.

I go in tomorrow until probably saturday (hopefully not later!)  and then hopefully off to cornwall for a week from tues 31.  So may not be online much if at all.....

Welcome sassilon

Lilac    
scooter   
hope it went ok today daisyf

AFM gotta go, mostly packed but have to explain the world of being a full time parent to the ex.  Have left various instructions and even labelled the girls clothing drawers etc as he has been known to put the wrong clothes on each child.... So much to explain.  His mum is coming down but wondering if it will be the blind leading the blind    I am sure my girls will be ok but I will miss them something terrible.  

Bye for now x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

TB - Best of luck hunny. It must be a little scary, but you feel so much better in the long run. I have everything crossed for your speedy recovery. We will miss you while you're away xxxx


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Evening all!

Emz - glad yr review was generally positive and have a good long holiday somewhere lovely, I'm you sure you both need it! 

Daisy - good luck, can't help you myself but others have and will ... 

Pinni - be careful with those drugs! 

Hello Sassilon - hope you start to feel better soon and CONGRATULATIONS!

Vicki - what a lovely moment that must have been - Congrats!!

TB - hope op goes ok and you'll be back home with yr girls asap.  

Lilac   

AFM - day 5 blood test tomorrow (is there a scan involved too?). I thought now i was on stimms my hormones / moods were meant to improve? Maybe not for me - new nickname from DH is Kevin the Teenager ... oh dear!  

Hello to everyone else and hope you all have a good week ahead.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Maxim-I found the begining of the stimms the worst time for me, I think it may be because it is all starting to feel real and that you are getting close to the actual procedure xx

TB    xx


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Vicky - you're right! All of a sudden it might actually be happening. DH looked rather shocked yesterday morning when I casually mentioned EC etc may be in a week or so, maybe less.

I know this is a difficult question to answer but is about 12 days the average for stimms - trying to work out leave etc!

Keep calm and carry on!

Hugs to you all


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats average, although it can be more or less. I did 14 days of stimms with trigger on the eve of day 14 and then EC 36 hrs later, some respond really well and go in early

You will know a bit more tomorrow as if you are under/over responding they will call you up so they can change your dose or get you in for a scan earlier (if they don't call it means everything is fine as it is)



Stacey23 doesn't come on much but just to let you ladies know she had her day 5 bloods fri and had to go in for a scan sat as she was really responding. She has another scan tomorrow with poss collection weds x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Evening ladies, not long back from our weekend in Bournemouth and I'm pooped just nipped on to say good luck to TB will be thinking of you this week.

Scooter-  I can understand your nervousness Hun I'm already thinking about reaching the 22/23 week mark and being worried about it. Thinking of you x x 

Vicky - great news on the scan congratulations on your little girl

sorry no more personals, promise I'll catch up with you all properly tomorrow

goodnight all x x x


----------



## Sassilon (Aug 21, 2010)

Scooter

They let me go ahead with ET because I showed no sign of OHSS before hand. The hospital scanned and did blood tests to check before we proceeded and everything was fine. I think 20 is a bit of an arbitrary number - i guess if you are showing signs then they'd delay even with less eggs - if there is no sign they'll let you go ahead if you are one or two over.

On the day of my egg collection, the girl next to me produced 41 eggs. She got the full frozen embryos and an injection to bring on her period treatment.

Ho hum.

Actually now the clot on my lung has dissolved, I'm feeling much better - tummy still v swollen though.      Just wondering if the tummy will go down before the twins begin to show and whether I'll ever getback into normal clothes again!


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I hope you all had a great weekend. 

Emz- I am pleased to hear you are planning to go away for a holiday. You and DH need to relax and unwind so when you come back and do your another treatment you will be so fresh and feel wonderful.

Helena 74 - Hello. Good luck on your treatment. Not long to go.  

Hi Daisy F- How was your scan yesterday? Hope all ok.   

Scooter - how are you? Good luck on your appointment with the consultant on Wednesday.   

Vickym - So happy to hear about your news!!! It's a girl!! it's a girl!!! yehey!!!

Lilac - How did it go with your blood test yesterday? Good result i hope.

Maxim - Good luck for your scan today   

TB - Good luck. Hope all goes well. We will be thinking of you.  

Loubes - Hope you had a great time in Bournmouth.


I finally got our group coordination letter and the forms we have to sign. Coordination appointment will be next Thursday  . Anyone scheduled on the same day at 3pm? Is the 21 day protocol the long protocol? I'm in the 21 day protocol. They said Drugs starts this September and treatment will be October yehey!!!

Have a lovely week everybody  !!!


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Vickym - i've been reading what you told me about long protocol over and over again until i internalized everything. Thank you.


vickym1984 said:


> Kad-Fab news hun, not long to go
> 
> Not sure on the detail of short protocol so I will leave that one to someone else
> 
> ...


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol thats ok Kad, yes that is the day 21 protocol x Glad you got your appt through for next week. Do you know when your next a/f is due, as if everythings ok at the co ordination appt they will let you count your day 21 from your next cycle


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

either it will start from 5th to 10th of Sept (hopefully  ). Sometimes my A/f is normal sometimes not due to mild pcos. Oh i really can't wait.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you then Kad xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Kad - hopefully you will have strtaed treatment by the end of Septmber! Makes it more real doesn't it!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Well we had a busy weekend in Bournemouth, unfortunately the weather was pretty poor and there was no flying at all on the saturday.  Thankfully I hadn't gone for the flying but merely just to spend time with DH and friends.  We had a few nice meals out and our B&B owner loved the fact the DH was in the Royal marine band so we got almost stalked by him at breakfast and even knocking on us when we were resting in our room to find out how the band gigs were going    however it was nice to get home.  I ended up calling in sick today as I woke up with an almighty migraine which i still feel a bit groggy now   

Sassilon - hello and welcome to the gang, congratulations on the twins x

KimC - your birthday plans sound fab.  Glad you finally managed to see your midwife.  I'm also glad she allieviated some of your fears regarding a twin pregnancy.  I know a lot of risks are associated with identicals thats why my triplet pregnancy was so risky and ultimately was one of the main reasons it ended so tragically.  When is your next scan?  I bet you can't wait tosee them both again.

Emz - i'm so pleased that things are more positive and your review went well.  Any ideas on where you want to go on your hols?  i think its a fab idea to go away and take some me time x x x

TB - thinking of you this week x x x

Scooter - hope your ok    

Mini - loving your profile pic, Lucas is so gorgeous.  Hope your well x x

Ryles - how are you?

Martha - hope your good, we miss you x x

Capricornion - hope all is well with bump x

May, hazel, BR hope all is well with the bumps x x x

DaisyF - I can only echo what our other lovely ladies have said, it really is quality that counts.  I have had 3 EC's now and got 9 then 11 then 14.  Which sound great but we only had 2 good quality embies to transfer the first two times and only 1 the third time however the last 2 ended up in a BFP.  What i'm trying to say is even if you get more than 10 it doesn't mean you'll have lots of embies to transfer/freeze.  I hope yesterdays scan went well and that EC is just around the corner x

Kad - thanks for asking about the weekend.  I'm so pleased that you have your coordination dates through and next week i'm sure your very nervously excited.  Don't panic if you don't take everything in, you know we are all here to help you.  Good luck hun x x x

Vicky - are you desperate to go shopping now you know? x

Maxim - glad things are going well, EC next week that will be here before you know it x x

Pinni - how are you sweetie?

Lilac - i'm so sorry you've had such a rotten time      hope you've got a conclusion x x

Mrs GG - yay the bug has gone   

Huge hellos to helena, pushoz, mackster, LMS, kirky and anyone i've missed i've lost who i've said hi to and who i havent   

Lou x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Loubes - Yep, she said that, as the babies are from 2 blasts they should do well, and they have implanted in the correct place - top of the uterus. Everything she pointed out she told me what the solution was. Just wish she had requested my scan, I called them today and she hasn't sent it. She told me she had done it monday or tuesday last week. Im back at work on Wed, and I suppose it isn't going to happen until the week after now. Gutted!

Glad you had a lovely weekend, is your DH home too? Hope your migraine eases up soon, lots of water hunny! Im sorry your little girls didn't make it, life can be cruel sometimes. Hope your little bubba is feeling well, and moving around nicely now! xx

TB - Good luck today xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC -      to your midwife how frustrating.  Hope it gets sorted soon.  Regarding the pg thread, i like to read it and keep up with everyone but just find majority if not all my comments get lost in the business so i'd rather just talk to the people i want to through the clinic boards and my last cycling boards.  Its just difficult to strike up any kind of friendships when there is so much going on. I think after last time i prefer the generalness to the clinic board then the specificness of the pg board as a lot of my worries and fears I wouldn't feel comfortable about discussing over there.  Hope that makes sense x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yep it does! I stop reading it from time to time for the same reason. This thread is always so friendly and open, and everyone says hi to everyone! Doesn't matter what they say, they are clicky! 

Ah, I have the fab HH board for friendship!

My mw finishes her shift in 10 mins, still no call back  

xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC- Have you tried to call her again?  I know they are busy but its not a difficult thing to ask    

yes they are definately clicky x x x

HH is home for me x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

I just called, she didn't answer so I left a 2nd message. Im going to have to be persistent it would seem. 

I hope she calls me back today! 

xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I hope so too hun x x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel like that with some of the other threads - the poor responders one feels so cliche-y too! Loubes what instrument does DH play? Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. 

AFM - drugs safely arrived today - but with far too many needles for sticking in my **** (tee hee....still not over that I am afraid)

congrats on your pink status Vicky - did they refuse to tell you at your last scan then in the end? Miserable things.

My little cat is just lying sweetly in her little hut and it makes me think everything in the world should be OK.
Pinni x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

She text me saying it was done. Better than nothing anyhow! I can call again tomorrow to see if they can squeeze in a double scan for me. Fingers crossed! xx

Pinni - wow, drugs are here, you're ready to go! I don't think **** will get boring anytime soon!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Hope they get you squeezed in x

Loubes-Sorry to hear the weather wasn't very good, but hope you still enjoyed your break away. Did buy some girlie clothes on ebay last night lol

Pinni-Glad the drugs are all through. My next NHS scan is a 20w where a lot of ppl find out, but they wont say at west herts hospitals normally, plus after the bleeding episodes I had after the 12w scan we wanted something extra for re-assurance

I am shattered again today, nothing out of the usual tbh at the moment lol.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC- well at least she got back to you eventually. Fingers crossed you get booked in soon x

Pinni- glad tour drugs have arrived. DH used to be a drummer and bugler but he has now progressed to the bloke out front who twirls the big stick. I jokingly call him a majorette lol!!! I don't think we'll ever tire of ****!

Vicky- don't blame you I would find it hard to resist if I knew as well x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Evening Girls

I am so glad someone else finds the "poor responders" thread quite cliquey as I do as well!  Its like being back at school again.

Anyway I had my co-ordination appointment this afternoon with a lovely nurse called "Lai" who really boosted my confidence and I feel so much more positive now.  Am absolutely dreading the injections but at so think I will just get that bit over as quickly as possible in the mornings.

One thing she said was that Mr T wants me to go to "blasts" if possible - I thought that blasts were only advisable if you were to produce quite a few eggs and with my low ovarian reserve I didn't think that would be the case  - am I wrong?

Sorry I haven't posted for a bit but I have had to do a stupid amount of wedding planning as we are now only 12 days away!  Least its keeping my mind from obsessing about IVF!

Daisy F - how did the scan go?

xH


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Loubes, I miss-read that and thought you said your DH was a burgler!  Thats very open of her, I thought 

DH late home tonight, both boys in bed, carnage throughout the house and I am trying to muster up the energy to pick up the cheesy pasta splats off the floor...


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Helena- They will let you go to blast if you have 3 or more good quality embies at day 2 post EC. However if at day 2 you got enough or they feel you have a better chance with a day 2 transfer they will abort taking them to blast and call you in sooner. They can call you in at any point post EC for ET depending on how your embies are doing x x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Loubes

Thanks for that - I was ever so slightly confused!

Hope you are doing great - HH seem to be on a roll at the moment and the lovely nurse was giving me lots of encouragement.
x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Helena, I'm glad your feeling positive.  HH are having a great run and long may it continue. I wish you lots of luck for your treatment cycle and look forward to celebrating your BFP very soon. 
I'm doing well thanks, can't believe I'm 15 weeks already x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Helana I had 8 fertilised eggs and they took me to blast, I had two replaced, and now have 3 little frosties. It's meant to increase your success rate, but if TB was online she would remind us all that her little girl was born from a 2 cell embryo, so if its meant to be, itll work! 

They aer lovely in HH, I like the receptionist kate and evangeline (I think!) they were always really nice and knew my name when I turned up, just a little added bonus when you walk thru the door and are met with a smile!!  

Mrs G - I just did the same! Navy by day, robber ny night!  

Loubes, 15 weeks, how exciting! Are you feeling baby move? xx

I now have an appointment for my 16w check up, but none for my 12w scan. Whoever said the NHS wasn't efficient?!? xx

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies!!!!!     

Soooo sorry for my AWOL status..the boys are full on..but getting more adorable every day!!!!They are 6 weeks tomorrow..

I have also had my Ma and Dad here and my computer broken  .Mum is still here for another month.
Anyhoooo..have loads o posts to catch up on.Vicks..do I see you have a lovely girlie on the way??whoo hooooo.
What other news is there?I promise to go thru it all this week .

Love to you all..thinking of you xx


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
welcome to Sassilon
Fingers crossed for you Scooter
My moods are all the over the place too Maxim and I am on stimms.Keeo catching DP having a sneaky laugh at me.
Glad you are feeling better after your coordination appointmet Helena74.Blasts were suggested to me too at initial appointment and i was predicted to be a poor responder too so who knows.
I hope everything is ok with you Lilac1

I had a 3rd scan yesterday
7 follies
1-19mm
1-16mm
1-15mm
1-12mm
3 under 10mm.
Dr Carby said follies doing what we want them to do but we need to them to grow a bit more,b4 ready for EC.
Lining is OK at 10.8.
Have to go back in tomorrow morning for another scan-things seem to be taking an age. I think its partly because I am off work at the moment and trying to take it easy,but am starting to feel like I have got cabin fever and getting a bit depressed.Hoping tomorrow they will say  the follies are gd enough for EC.
Anyway lots of love to everyone on the thread.

DFxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Daisy-Know what you mean, I was stimming for 14 days, it does seem an age whilst its happening but sounds like everythings going the right way xx

Mackster-Where has the last 6 weeks gone, hope your little boys are keeping well, and you and your H of course! Yes am expecting a little girl, we have seemed to switched from HH boys to HH girls now lol

Kim-LOL at the fact you now have your 16w appt but none for the scan, hope you find out today hun x

MrsGG-How are you hun

Helana-Glad everythings going positively

Nothing to report today, looking forward to BB finale tonight


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning all, Daisy - good luck for today, I am sure all will be fine - Mackster good to hear from you and glad to hear you have some help for a bit longer with the boys, 

Can't believe how far along some of you are now - time seems to be flying!
Good luck to all of you newbies and HH are as has been said before absolutely fantastic

AFM - I have my review appointment tomorrow so we'll have to see what has been decided, there is some talk of more investigations - no idea what that could be?

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies!,

TB - thinking of you this week xx

Daisy -   for your 2nd scan today - looks like you are cooking nicely xx

Sassilon - welcome to the thread......Congrats on your double   .  Hope the OHSS is easing xx

Scooter -   for tomorrow.  Totally understand your worry, there is no reason for it to happen again....You have Thomas to prove that xx

Vicky -   on your pink flavour!   Ooh you can decide on a name now!!

Maxim - how did your appt go yesterday?

Lilac - any news hun?   

Loubes - glad you had a lovely weekend xx  hope your migraine has gone, I had one on Sunday but at least I can take meds xx  For our hols we have decided on Egypt, I'm hoping to book it today!

Kad - at last eh!   hun for next Thursday.....the ball is rolling at last!!  How exciting xx

Kim - Hope you get your scan sorted soon xx

Pinni - glad drugs arrived safely - when do you start hun?

MrsGG - I read the same as you   

Helena -   with the rest of your wedding planning....not long now!  As Loubes said they will decide at the time what is best for you and embies xx

Mackster - 6 weeks already!! Can't believe you have the time at all to come on here.  Glad you are all well xx

LMS -   for tomorrow hun, hope you get the answers you are looking for xx

AFM - hoping to book my hols to Egypt today - if I can get out of work at lunch time.  My cousin is having a c-section today....I'm hoping all is well as they told her baby is moving but stopped growing 4 weeks ago.  She was due to go down at 8 so hopefully she will have him soon or even has had him already (she knows its a boy).

Hope you all have a lovely day.....best get ready for work!

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy - your follies look fab!     

Mack -


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good morning everyone!!! 

Vickym - Thank you  

Loubes - Thanks and yes indeed so nervous but excited, too. I hope no complications and treatment will be smooth.  That is why i love my HH group all the girls are so friendly and helpful. Makes me smile everytime i log in if FF.

KimC - Hope you get hold of them today. Keep calling until you speak to them.

Pinni - Glad the drugs arrived. 

Mrs GG - Hope you are ok

Helena - Glad your coordination appointment went well. I will be following your updates. Mine will be next Thursday. Enjoy planning the wedding. It's so soon. How exciting!  

Mackster - so lovely to hear from you. hope the boys are ok.  

Daisy - Good luck on your 2nd scan today. I am sure the doctor was right. I haven't been in your situation yet but like Vickym said "sounds like everything is going the right way".   

LMS - good luck on your review appointment today. hope all ok.

Emz - Thank you. Where in Egypt are you planning to spend your holiday? Good luck to your cousin today. Hope everything will go well.   

Hi Mighty Mini  

No updates from me but i love hearing from all of you.

Have a lovely and sunny day.


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning all! Hope the sun is shining on you today!  

Daisy - hope yr 3rd scan went OK, looks like things are going in the right direction for you - but i'm no expert!  

Helena - good luck with your wedding, if anything will keep you from IVF obsessing that will!!  

Kad - good luck with yr coordination appt, I'm sure it will go well. Had mine end June and time has flown by since then!  

Loubes - shame about wknd weather but sounds like you had a good time! Hope the migraine's cleared?

Kim - sort that midwife out!!

Take it easy Vicki and enjoying planning the pink arrival!

LMS - good luck with review appt. 

Emz - Egypt sounds like a fab idea - book it, book it now! Aren't there meant to be lots of bargain holidays available at the mo?  

Katie - how are you??  

Pinni - just for you .. ****

Hi Mackster, glad yr boys are doing well - am impressed you manage to get near a computer! 

AFM - day 5 blood test went OK, had to increase Gonal slightly and back for scan on Friday. I just wish they'd given me a scan yesterday cos I wanna know what's going on in there!! Starting to feel bloated and a bit sleepy at times (what's new!). 

HA - just discovered the 'more' button below the smileys etc - wondered where you were getting all those extras from!!      

          

All the best


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hello lovely HH ladies!

Mackster - I can't believe Hudson and Jagger are 6 weeks already! Where did you get your fab babygro's from in the pic, they're lovely! How are you feeling after the Csection? people are already talking to me about the birth!

LMS - Hope it goes well with your fu, and hopefully not too many more investigations xx

Scooter - how you doing?

Capricornian - hope your doing ok, its been a while xx

Maxim - you'll be cooked by friday! Hope the scan shows you lots of juicy follies!

Lilac - how is you hun? xx

Daisy - Ooo not long to go now then! They're almost ready!!

Vicky - how's team pink tbhis morning?!

Loubes - how you feeling today hun?

TB - Thinking of you xx

EcoGirl - How are you getting on, ahven't heard from you in a while? xx

Mrs GG - How are you and the family? x

Kad - yep, I think that's going to be my tactic  

I lnow I will have missed people, sorry, just got mush for brains at the moment  

Hope you are all well, 11 weeks tomorrow!!! The post arrived and no letter, so gonna spend my time calling again!!!

Kim xxxx

Emz - Hope your friend and their little boy are doing well now and recovering as a family. Hope you get out at lunch!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey ladies - just a quick update, I called and spoke to the same lady as yesterday. She has booked me in for a scan when I am 14 weeks, so outside the timeline for a nuchal scan?!!! She was talking to me like, well, thats how it goes and get on with it. I simply said either she speaks to the powers that be and arrange a date for this week or next week, or please can I have the number and Ill organise it myself. I have no idea what she wanted me to say, fine thats ok She has gone to speak to someone about getting the apointement changed now. I bloomin hope she gets it sorted. I don't care if I have to go to another hospital at this stage. Its ridiculous. Apparently, my mw DID send the forms last week but filled them in incorrectly so they were returned, and I was punished for her poor form filling skills. Ludicrous. Anyway, the dates that the ultrasound lady gave me showed me as having my period on the 14th June, which is totally made up and that's what she has booked me using. She said there are loads of appointments for single pregnancy but none for double slots.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Thats ridiculous, you are right to get on to them x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

oh Kim so sorry to hear about all the aggravations.   . Some people are just so stupid and so unhelpful     . I hope your appointment will be changed   .


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies, feels like Ive been battling for these babies for the last 2 years. Foolishly, I thought the frustrations would end when pregnant. Not if the NHS has a say! I want to do my pregnancy care with HH unit, why don't they offer that?! xx


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Go Kim! Hope you get it sorted


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC- what date have they gave you? You are ok till 14 sept looking at your EC date x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

16th September!!!! But by my last scan the babies development was 2 days ahead, not sure how big a problem that might be. Im still waiting for her to call me back xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well it definately needs to be moved to no later then the 14th. When you've had ivf/icsi your dates are exact so even if babies are ahead size wise age wise they are still the same your just growing big babies. So you should always go by ivf dates really. My consultant went mad last week as they changed my EDD to what scan shows and he changed it back. Hope that makes sense. Hope it gets changed asap for you x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Loubes - I couldn't agree mmore about the EDD with ICSI. The loast dr at HH changed my EDD from 16th March, to the 9th March?? I asked how that is and she said some develop faster in the early stages. Im not convinced!! xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
How are we?
Vicky fab news on your pink lady how exciting!

Lilac-hope your ok hun, any more news?

Kim-I had my 12wk scan at 14wks as thats what the NHS sent me think it was because HH scanned me at 6wks but its still wrong, I paid privately to go to a really nice clinic in st albans for my NT scan at 12wks as they would only do the triple blood test on the NHS as in under 35.

Helena-I had 3 embies 2 which didn't make it to blast and 1 that did, throughout the whole thing I kept thinking what if they all perish?! but 1 made it and I am now 19wks5days.  Have my 20wk scan tomorrow    .  So pls try not to worry the embroligists are fab at HH I had real faith in them they really know there stuff and if they didn't think they would make it to blast they would call you in.  Try to forget all this and enjoy your wedding   .

Loubes-Hope your well hun

Mack-Nice to hear you and the boys are doing well.

May-How you doing?

Hi to everyone else my brains giving up as its nearly hometime, been having lots more movements started at 16-17wks but getting a bit stronger the baby seems to like hot drinks and simply red whats that all about?!!lol
Got my 20wk scan tomorrow which im a bit nervous of as read it my book its such a big scan didn't realise how much they look at!   xxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Eco Girl - good luck on your scan tomorrow. Don't stress too much. Go home and relax


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Good luck for the scan 2moro x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

phew! i informed my boss this afternoon that i will be leaving work early next thursday and he said if i will have a lot of time offs then he will deduct it from my salary. I told him that i there will be a lot of times when i have to come to work late or have to leave early due to scans and stuff and he said either i make up time or salary will be deducted. i don't know if that is right or not. sounds unfair but do i have the right as an employee. I mean for us employees who are having or will have ivf treatment? i am a bit upset    .


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thats what Ive been doing this afternoon, looking at going private, but we're entitled to the nuchal scan, so Im still cross about the whole thing. 

EG - Good luck tomorrow, how exciting! Don't be nervous, youget to have a little look at how your LO is growing!!!

Kad - What a pig! Some emploters are so understanding, others are plain rotten. Don't be upset, Im not sure what entitlements you have if Im honest, but Im sure someone will know. Good luck xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I know I was entitled to 5 days off for each IVF cycle, and tried to get to scans early enough so I'd be at work on time, but I work for local government so they are quite generous in that respect.  It depends on your company's policy really, might be worth speaking to your HR department (if you have one) to get some clarification.  It seems a bit unfair that they would dock your salary, especially if it's possible for you to make the time up.

xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kad-Unfortunately there is no right for people having IVF to have time off work    In my job you had to make up the time or take it as annual leave, they wouldn't even let me take EC as sick leave when its an operation (hmm, now I see why I left)

However, they can not discriminate against you on the basis of you having the time off as it is considered gender discrimination as women are more likely to have time off than men (ie you would have to make up the time/have pay deducted but they can't put you through a disciplinary due to it)

In the end, work itself was making me too stressed out with everything else going on, so from the start of stimms I was signed off work as sick due to anxiety from my GP (I subsequently left my job after my BFP as I was still suffering with stress/anxiety and they couldn't lower my duties at work to enable me to go back)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kad - Have  alook at your HR policy. I was entilted to 5 days a yr but you can have time off for hospital/doctors appts as the norm anyway. My bos was good and let me have what i wnated off!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

Kad - Sorry your boss is not being very compassionate   hope you get something sorted.  Love your profile pic BTW xx

Maxim -   for scan on Friday - now you've found the more smileys there will be no stopping you!

Kim - any luck on your appt yet? 11 weeks tomorrow eh!

EG -   for your 20 week scan tomorrow - wow that has really flown by xx

AFM - I've just booked my hols!  I'm going to Marsa Matrah (Jaz Crystal Resort).....never heard of it before but it's been recommended.  It's in the middle of nowhere and sounds and looks fab - I can't wait!  My cousin had her baby this afternoon, he is tiny at 5lb 7oz but not in SCBU so that is good news....I'm going round my aunts in a bit to wet the baby's head.

 to everyone else....

Em xx


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Kad
I would definately look at your HR policy as all employers have to give you time off for hospital/doctors appointment and I don't think that you should have to do it as unpaid leave either.  I'm a director of a large company and some of my colleagues have gone through IVF and other assisted conception methods and I have always said that try whenever possible to have the appointments at the start of the working day or the end of it so as to minimise disruption but for something like EC/ET then I would consider that a surgical procedure and as anasthetics are involved, it would not be safe for you to return to work even if you had a sedentary office job let alone anything else.
Good luck and let me know what they say.
xH


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you all ladies. I suppose it's ok. I told DH about it and he said it's fine. I suppose i will just try to make up my time if I can. What upset me was that my boss a bit unfair.  He can ask me to travel with work even i am not really happy and work extra hours with no overtime pay. our annual holidays are also allocated because of the Jewish holidays. But nevermind, I'll just make up my time and if i can't then I am fine with the salary deduction. I've been TTC for 3 years and finally we have this pportunity.He said September is our most busy month but I am not going to postpone my treatment because of work.     to him!  .

Enough drama from me  


Emz - Happy to hear about your cousin and the baby.  And glad you booked your holiday! 


Helena - Unfortunately, we don't have an HR but will check our new handbook. And also i will ask about it in our coordination appointment.   


Again, thank you all for the support and comfort. You are the best!!!   


Have a lovely evening!!!


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kad - Let me know what your handbook says and I am more than happy to help.  I used to work for a Jewish Company and I am not sure they are allowed to tell you when to take time off work legally but I could check for you tomorrow.  I had my co-ordination appointment yesterday and the nurse made a real point of saying that you cannot work for at least 24-48 hrs after EC and that a lot of ladies take a day or 2 off around transfer time.

Its a nightmare having to do all of this but at least we can get the scans done really early in the morning but from what you are saying I think he is being grossly unfair.  Try not to let it get you down, getting that BFP is so much more important.

I haven't told my MD yet but I know his wife has stage 4 Endo and they recently conceived naturally despite being told that it would be impossible and he was ok about me taken 4 days sick leave when I had my lap and dye but I am keeping this cycle to myself and trying to use some annual leave.

Em - have a fantastic holiday!  
xH


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Helena- Thank you. Our handbook only mentioned about antenatal care and maternity leave. not sure if ivf treatment is considered in that case. it mentioned under antenatal care that we can take time off during normal working hours to receive antenatal care. Antenatal care includes appointment with your GP, hospital clinics and relaxation classes. About pay, it says: There will be no deduction from your salary for attending at authorised antenatal appointments. 
How was your coordination appointment yesterday?


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Look what i found about employee undergoing ivf treatment:
http://www.personneltoday.com/articles/2006/09/13/38564/sensitive-pregnancy-issues.html


----------



## maxim (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all, 

Kad - sorry to hear yr employers not being very understanding, IVF is a difficult one and isn't included in most people's contracts (including mine) but I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of it.  

I haven't even told my employer but work for a very small company and I know they'd be very understanding but from my point of view I would find it even harder to 'carry on as normal' if everyone I work with knows what i'm going thru! Apart from coordination appt haven't needed to take any time off for scans etc as get there early. No doubt will have to take couple of days off for EC etc but may have to pull a sicky for that one or take last minute leave! 

Emz - glad you've booked that holiday!    

EG - good luck with yr scan.   

Friday can't come quick enough right now for me!


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

hello ladies, this is such a busy thread i dont think il catch up and its only been a few days !!   !! well ive just got bk from uk now very tired but i had my second suppressed scan and its good news i start my gonal on thursday!!! i cant wait!!!! 

sorry no personals hope everyone is doin great    x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

As always...a bunch of chatterboxes!!
Just been sitting up all night with poor Hudson..he has a pain in his belly (guess I shouldn't have had 2 coffees yesterday  )..you girls have all this to look fwd to!!

Kim..twinnies....am so made up for you!"!It's awesome having two!!Yah,the less said abt the C section the better quite frankly.Will tell you when it gets closer.It doesn't hurt whilst they are doing it (and it's over SO so quickly..but the after care in the NHS hospital SUCKED).Basically,I was numb from the boobs down and had NO ONE to help at night with 2 screaming twins.I checked out as soon as poss.The day staff were fab though and I had May for lovely visits and help!  Basically,people think a c is easier..but it takes 6 weeks to feel normal again.I'm guessing its better than a long labour though..or a labour and an emergency C..PM me with any q's..xx
the baby grows were from Vertbaudet....i love playing with the boys like barbie dolls every morning..hmmm-what to wear today!!

EG...you can't be serious.. 20 weeks already>>>amazing...good luck at scan today!!

kAD..sorry your employers are being god ****es..

Kim...insist on your scan appt..I had to fight hammer and tooth to get scans..befriend the head MW at hospital..she might be able to help

Loubes..how are you honey..

Mini...hows motherhood...you gtg more sleep then me im guessing..xx

Vicks,,how fun..girls names to choose....

Scoots..how you doin babes.

Emz..i LOVE Egypt..you will hv an awesome time..awwww envious!!

May..hows that bump...
gotta go..as Huddy screaming..love to all ive missed..write more laterxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

..ps.kad..its GOB..not GOD..oops..sorry to him above


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

pps kim ..ill tell u all the most useful twin kit to buy x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi KAD
Its a tricky one because at my company, although they will give me reasonabe time off for hospital appointments and won't deduct my pay, when it comes to EC and ET when you cannot reasonably be expected to work, I will probably take it off as annual leave.  However I do think that HH will write you a doctors note stating that you have undergone a "medical procedure" (they don't have to specify what the nature of the procedure was) and that it is not permissable to return to work for a period of 23-48 hours.  If I was given a note stating this from one of my employees then I would put them down as "sick" and would not deduct any salary from them.  Any decent employer should do the same although I appreciate that it does vary across the boad.

What I would do if I was you is to make a diary of each time you request time off to visit the Hosp etc and the reaction/response from your boss.  Sadly I had to take off quite a bit of time about 5 years ago for a back problem which eventually resulted in me being suspended from a position and I successfully sued the company for wrongful treatment and dimissal although going down this route is not something you really want to consider when going through the stress of IVF but might be an idea just in case!

AFM, the co-ordination appointment was good, they just explained the dosage of drugs I wil be on and how to do the injections which I am very worried about as I HATE needles! The nurse was lovely and she gave me her email address if I needed to speak to hear about anything.  Now just have to get my wedding out the way (4th Sept!) and then I will start my 1st injetion on the 13th Sept.
x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good Morning ladies!

Maxim-Thanks. My treatment is my priority. If my boss will give me cold shoulders later then I will just ignore him and do my job and get on with things.

Katie-great news about your scan. 

Mackster-   ! I hope Hudson feels better today.

Helena - thank your for the advice. i'm sure boss will be ok later. i will definitely keep a diary just incase. wedding day is so soon. very exciting!!!

EG- good luck on your scan today.

Have a lovely day


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Just flying thru!

I got the call this morning and my 12w scan is at 2.40pm today! Im so excited/nervous - usual then!! 

Mackster - thanks fo rgetting back to me, you can be my coach over the next few months!!! Hopefully Push can get back on to and I can suck up all the info! Hope your little men are ok today xxx

Scuse lack of personals, Im off for a shower! 

Hope everyoe is having a happy and helathy day and good luck to everyone!
xxxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Afternoon all, glad to hear all your news 


In my work, employers are advised that if they do not give you time off for appointments as if it were any other medical appointment they can be seen as discriminating against you


We had our review today and what a useful experience that was, as a result I had - wait for it - 8 tubes of blood taken, and have to have another scan to check that the fibroid hasn't got any bigger, we decided that for our frozen cycle i would be prescribed gestone rather than cyclogest for the first 6 weeks, and if all tests come back ok we can go for it in October!!!!


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hello ladies
Just a quick update as im at work, 20wk scan went ok apart from baby doing somesultes the whole time and the women having real trouble measuring.  She got all measurements apart from the brain and heart as it refused to come up was head down and being very stubborn hee hee.  Had me doing squats, walking around the hospital then decided I have to go back in 2wks for her to try again.  

Due date has changed to 11/1/2011 now and they will stick with that so if someone could update the HOF?

Feeling very tired today after by 7.45appointment will be an early night for me I think!

Kim-How did the 12wk scan go? that was a bit of luck getting one today!!

Mack-Great to hear from you chick boys sound like they are doing well

Em-Your hols sounds so nice especially with the rubbish weather here!!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all stuck in hospital waiting for op tomorrow so cant read back. its like being stuck in a mix of a holby/ eastenders/hollyoaks/little britain sketch! psychotic room mate included! They had to move me! prob now stuck here til monday. Hope u are all ok


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - can you not escape and go back tomorrow!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

TB-Keep well hun x  

EG-Glad scan went well, sorry you have to go back again though x 

Kim-Hope all is ok with your scan


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini i have had one procedure done and already have 4 tubes poking out of me lol .  eg i had to have 2 20w scans 2w apart with e as couldnt see heart or arm properly x


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

tb that sounds a bit crazy   
eco girly must be a great feeling have such an active bump..  
kim c thats really quick to get in and have a scan hope all went well ..
helena thats great news, once you start injecting time will fly   
Em enjoy the hol wish i was goin on a holiday 

I start my gonal injections tomorow the doctor who called said i will be on a dose of 150 is that a 'normal' amount to be starting on? I have my blood test on monday, im hoping that it all goes really well  .... I have a question though you know when you had your first blood test what happened from there?(evey time i go to an appointment i pack for for 2wks nearly and im getting fed up of lugging a suitcase to every appointment..) Did they tell you the same day when they wanted you to go in next? Also how much notice did they give you before E/C....im just tryin to work out if DH should try and get a wk off or not as he's sooo relaxed about it i am having a slight panic about him getting the time off to come when he needs to.... xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katie-They usually call between 2 and 4:30pm to let you know if anything needs changing/if they need to see you earlier than day 9 for a scan

Re EC they may give you an idea before, but the latest they can tell you for definite is 2 days before as you have to do the trigger injection 36 hours before egg collection (ie they tell you monday to trigger that night for egg collection weds)


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Katie

I think it just depends on your diagnosis - my gonal F is 225 so sounds like you are on a slightly lower dose.
I guess I'm on a higher dose because i have low ovarian reserve so my ovaries need a higer dosage to get anything out of them!

I asked the nurse about dosages on my co-ord appt and she said that they always start you on a low/middle dosage in case they need to increase it - if they start too high then there's not much room for them to increase it if they need to.

I am a bit confused about what happens when you take your 1st injection and have to register - guess it will all make sense in the end!

Are you having acupuncture?  I just had a session and I feel so much calmer and more relaxed.  Would recommend it.

Love H


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Katie,

150 is quite a low dose.I was on 375 and the maximum is 450 I think.
Helena-When you take the injections on the first day of injections you ring and let the hospital know.They then let yoiu know when to come in for a scan.God its hard to think about two weeks ago I dodnt know anything about this.
DFXXXXX


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck with everything TB.

Doses of gonal f depends on your history as well, but I am on 300 now, top dose is 350. It's nit due to low ovarian reserve, but I think tolerance after a few cycles.

Katie, just keeping asking them at your scans when they think EC will be, but as Vicky says you'll have at least 36 hours notice, and in my experience of 5 cycles, they can usually tell pretty much from day 12. 

Daisy, hope things are getting there for you now. Hang in there.

Helena, re working etc, my experience is that working on the day of EC is a no-no, but unless you are really knocked out by the sedation, you are pretty much back to normal the next day - I am allowed to work from home and so I have done that on a few occasions, give yourself time, but don't be too stressed about not being ok to do things.  ET too is pretty easy going, and I tend to work from home the next day.  I am not suggesting this for more physical jobs or anything, but I was almost terrified by how badly hh were saying everything would be especially re EC.  I think loads of people on this forum have said how nice the sedation is!

Emz, Egypt sounds fab. When are you going?

AFM - bags almost packed and due to start down regging on 2nd Sep. Trying to decide whether or not to go alcohol free on holiday, think I prob should, but really want to just enjoy my hols and have maybe a. Kuple of glasses of vino a day.

Lilac, not sure if you are reading and not posting, if you are thinking of you.

Love to all

pinni x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Pinni

I too have the same concerns about drinking - I am due to get married on the 4th September and quite frankly, I have lived like a nun by not drinking for the past 4 months and really could do with just letting my hair down and having a few glasses of wine at the wedding and on my honeymoon!  I start my stims on the 13th Sept. 

I made my nurse laugh at the co-ord appt as I told her I wanted to be knocked out for EC and she asked me how I respond to alcohol as that gives you an idea of how you will respond to sedation, hahahah!

Emz  - I love Egypt, Sharm is great and has a fantastic boutique type beach not far from the main strip which is very chilled out and funky.  Hurghada is also good lovely, I went quad biking there in the desert which was amazing. Would highly recommend it - have a fab time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Helana-Are you on short protocol? If so I would think it would be ok to have a few glasses on 4th sep.  (The reason I ask re the protocol is most people say touching alcohol on buserlin the down regulation drug gives horrid headaches)

Obv it was longer before but I started down reggign 31st march and stimmign 3 weeks later and the weekend of 17th march I was off drinkign in magaluf and I didn't hold back lol


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Vicky

Yes, I am on the short protocol.  I am getting pretty nervous about the wedding and don't think I will manage to walk down the aisle with zero alcohol - not that I am going to go mad but a few glasses on the day would be nice!

Nothing worse than a drunken bride - I have become slightly obsessed wit "Four Weddings" on "Living" these past few months!!
x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Helena - I've done the short protocol 3 times now and not abstained till my AF arrived although I cut back a bit before so I'd say it's more thAn ok to let your hair down at your wedding especially as you've not had anything for 4 months, I even had a few cheeky vino's between EC and ET (naughty me) x x x


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Hi
I'm not planning on having a drink the night before EC but does anyone know what are the guidelines for drinking between EC and ET
DFxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Daisy - I don't know what the official word is but the way I looked at it was if they've taken my eggs out of me what damage can I be doing if I had a few vino's? Obviosly not the night of EC but before I fell pregnant the first time me and DH got carried away with 1 too many bottles of wine with our meal and got rather tipsy and this tome I had a few glasses between EC and ET. I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with but I just really savoured every mouthful and it helped me relax a bit about what may or may not happen. X


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks girls that makes sense now ur all fountains of knowledge    ....

H  i think it would be ok to have a few cheeky ones sometimes you need a release, it is your wedding !!! .. no im not having acupuncture, i have had quite my fill of needles, but would appreciate any other tips, iv seen that some people are giving up coffee is that by instruction of the nurse or just added precaution....? 

its always one goal after another with ivf tomorow is my first day of gonal im starting to look like a pin cushion do any of you inject into the tummy.. my legs are gettin pretty bruised now .xx


----------



## DaisyF (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for that .I was just wondering of I could could have a couple of glasses of vino before any poss ET just to relax a bit.I dont really drink coffee but gave up tea just in case of the caffeine.
DFXXX


----------



## katie O (Apr 13, 2010)

yay im a jnr member now    small things please small minds    ...


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Katie-I injected into my tummy the whole time, I was very bruised by the end of it

Just pinch a bit of flab together below and to the side of your belly button (nce you have the injection prepared etc) swab and jab. I found the gonal f needle better than the other one, finer


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Helloooo, long time no chat! Hope you're all well, catch up soon! New home coming up ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245447.new#new


----------

